# مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

الوقت 

 لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

يقول الرب " قدسوا صوماً، نادوا بأعتكاف" لكى يرينا أهمية الاستفادة من الوقت فى فترة الصوم. ولهذا أحب أن أكلمكم عن أهمية الوقت فى الحياة عموماً، إن خيراً وإن شراً.

الوقت جزء من حياتك، أن ضيعته تضيع حياتك وأن حفظته حفظت حياتك. حياتك هى أيام وساعات. وكما قال الشاعر:        دقات قلب المرء قائلة له  أن الحياة دقائق وثوان

إنى أعجب للأشخاص الذين يبحثون عن وسيلة لقتل الوقت، بأية الطرق: بوسائل الترفيه أو التسلية أو الثرثرة أو اللهو …… ولا يدرى هؤلاء أنهم أذ يقتلون وقتهم، يضيعون حياتهم ….. الذى يقتل الوقت لا يشعر أن لحياته قيمة، هو إنسان يعيش بلا هدف، وبلا رسالة. حياته رخيصة فى عينيه. أما الذين يحترمون حياتهم، فكل دقيقة منها، منتجة ونافعة، ولذلك فهناك أشخاص كانت حياتهم قصيرة، ولكنها عجيبة وعميقة …. يوحنا المعمدان بدأ حياته من سن الثلاثين، وأستمرت خدمته حوالى سنة، أستحق خلالها أن يكون أعظم من ولدته النساء. فى هذه الفترة القصيرة أعد الطريق قدام الرب، وهيأ له شعباً مستعداً، وعمد آلافاً من الناس  بمعمودية التوبة. بعكس متوشالح الذى عاش 969 سنة، لم نسمع عنها شيئاً من هذا.

السيد المسيح نفسه، كانت مدة خدمته فى الجسد 3 سنين وثلث. ولكنه فى تلك الفترة القصيرة عمل أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد من قبل، ولو كتبت واحدة فواحدة، ما كانت تسعها الكتب. وحقق قضية الخلاص، وقدم للناس صورة الله.

أيضا البابا كيرلس الرابع، كانت مدة خدمته 6 سنوات وبضعة أشهر. ومع ذلك عمل فيها ما أستحق عليه لقب (أبو الأصلاح).

كثيرون عاشوا حياة قصيرة، ولكنهم قدموا فيها أعمالاً عظيمة. وكثيرون نالوا العظمة وهم بعد أطفال أو صغار، أو مجرد شبان. القديس تادرس تلميذ القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة، والقديس ميصائيل السائح، والقديس يوحنا القصير، أمثلة لعظمة العمر الصغير. 

فالقديس تادرس وهو فى حدث شبابه المبكر، كان أباً ومرشداً لكثيرين، ومؤسساً لأديرة ووكيلاً 

للقديس باخوميوس…… والقديس ميصائيل صار سائحاً قبل أن يبلغ العشرين من عمره……

والقديس يوحنا القصير – وهو فى حداثة عمره – أستطاع أن يعلق الاسقيط كله بأصبعه كما يشهد قديسوا البستان. هؤلاء وصلوا إلى المجد فى فترة وجيزة، وهم فى مقتبل العمر، وصعدوا بسرعة، لأنهم لم يضيعوا وقتهم، أخذوا الأمور بجدية. كل دقيقة كانت ترفعهم إلى فوق، وتدخلهم إلى الأعماق، وتنميهم. كان وقتهم دسماً، كله بناء لأنفسهم وللآخرين، لم يضع منه شئ، كان وقتهم بركة للآخرين.

هناك إنسان وقته فى صالحه، يحييه وآخر وقته ضده. إنسان فى لحظة يكسب كل شئ، وآخر فى لحظة يخسر الكل …….

داود فى لحظة طيش أرتكب خطية، ظل طوال حياته يبكى بسببها ويبلل فراشه بدموعه. شمشون الجبار فى لحظة أخرى، كسر نذره، وفقد شعره، وضاعت كرامته. بطرس الرسول أيضاً لحظة خوف جعلته يبكى بكاءاً مراً. وبقدر ما أضاعت هؤلاء لحظات. نرى اللص اليمين قد كسب الفردوس فى لحظة، وكذلك العشار فى الهيكل، وزكا على الشجرة. الأبن الضال فى لحظة طيبة، ندم وقال " كم من أجير عند أبى يفضل عنه الخبز، وأنا هنا أهلك جوعاً" وهكذا ربح الحياة. والقديس أنطونيوس فى لحظة تأمل وهو ينظر جثمان أبيه، زهد العالم، وحط لنا هذا الطريق الملائكى.

هناك لحظات أو ساعات، مرت على العالم، كانت خالدة …..

لحظة قال عنها بولس " فى الجسد، أم خارج الجسد، لست أعلم" صعد فيها إلى السماء الثالثة، ورأى أشياء لا ينطق بها. ويوم روحى مر على يوحنا الرائى، قال عنه " كنت فى الروح فى يوم الرب" ، هذا اليوم قدم لنا سفر الرؤيا بكل ما فيه من إعلانات ونبوءات ورموز وتعاليم ووعود..

ثلاث ساعات على الصليب، قدمت للعالم كله خلاصاً هذا مقداره، والعالم بكل أجياله لا يساوى ساعة منها ….. من هذه الثلاث ساعات، لحظة أنتهزها اللص لخلاصه ….

لحظة تصارع فيها يعقوب مع الرب، وغلب، ونال المواعيد. حياته كلها فى كفة، وهذه اللحظة وحدها فى كفة ….

هناك ساعة تمر على الإنسان، تغير حياته كلها ….. يشعر أن حياته كلها نوع، وهذه الساعة نوع آخر ….ساعة يتمتع فيها بما يسميه الآباء " زيارة النعمة" أو مذاقة الملكوت. تمر عشرات السنوات، لتمجد هذه الساعة …. إنها ساعات خالدة فى الحياة، لا تنسى ولا تقاس بالمقاييس العادية. لها عمقها، ولها فاعليتها، ولها تاريخها الحى. وبعكس هذا أوقات تمر عليك، فتقول فى مرارة " ليتها لم تكن إنها سبب مشاكلى كلها فى الحياة" .

يحزننى بالنسبة إلى البعض، ان وقته ضده، وقته يقتله …. ساعة واحدة يمكن أن تضيع عمره كله، أو توصمه بصفة رديئة تظل عالقة به طوال حياته، لا يفلت منها …….فلنحاول إذن أن نستفيد من كل لحظة تمر بنا " مفتدين الوقت، لأن الأيام شريرة" ولتكن أوقاتنا بركة لنا ومنفعة.

ونحن صغار كنا نأخذ تدريباً يسمى "اليوم المثالى" ….نحاول أن نجعل كل دقيقة فيه بركة لحياتنا، ولا نعمل فيه شيئاً نندم عليه….ليت أيامنا كلها تكون مثالية……

كل دقيقة من دقائق حياتك، ليست ملكك، هى ملك للرب. إنه إشترانا بدمه، فأصبحت له. ليست ملكك حتى تتصرف فيها كما تشاء. وقتك هذا هبة من الرب منحك إياها. كان يمكن لحياتك أن تنتهى أمس، ولكنه من جوده أعطاك يوماً جديداً. فليكن هذا اليوم مقدساً له ….. كما نصلى فى صلاة الشكر "إمنحنا أن نكمل هذا اليوم المقدس، وكل أيام حياتنا، بكل سلام مع مخافتك" .

إسأل حياتك، كم هو الوقت الذى ندمت عليه، أو كان ينبغى أن تندم؟ وكم هو الوقت المبارك.

الأمر فى يدك: تستطيع أن تجعل أوقاتك مباركة أو مؤلمة …. لقد وضع الله أمامك الطريق، وترك الأمر لحريتك. فإن لم تستطع أن تجعل كل أوقاتك مقدسة، فعلى الأقل حافظ على قدسية أيام الرب: آحاده وأعياده ، وأصوامه. يوم الرب، يمكن أن يصير ذخيرة مقدسة للأسبوع كله، وخميرة تخمر العجين كله، ويمكن أن يكون مجرد يوم عطلة. ياليت حياتك كلها، تصبح سبتاً للرب. عملاً من الأعمال لا تعمل فيها، سوى عمل الرب وحده ……!!!! كثيرون يضيعون أوقاتهم، ويأتون آخر النهار فيجدون أنهم لم يعملوا شيئاً !!! وقد يستيقظ إنسان فى سن الخمسين أو الستين، فيجد أنه أضاع عشرات السنوات من حياته، دون أن يستفيد شيئاً….

ما هو الميت من أيامك، وما هو الحى ؟؟!!  ما هى الأيام التى تحسب من عمرك؟ وما هى الأيام التى بلا قيمة ولا حساب؟ ما هى الأيام المحفوظة لك فى اليوم الآخير؟ وما هى الأيام التى يملكها الشيطان؟. ما هو نصيب الرب فى حياتك؟ ما الذى يحصده من تعبك؟

عندما يأتى الله ليحصد الحنطة التى فى حياتك، كم هى السنابل التى يضمها إلى أجرانه ؟ سيقول لك: قد أعطيتك عمراً طويلاً، فماذا أعطيتنى منه؟ كم هو إكليروس وقتك، أعنى نصيب الرب  فيه؟……… أنظر إلى حياة إنسان كبولس الرسول، وكيف كان وقته للرب. عشرات السنوات من حياة الناس، لا تساوى ساعة منها ……لك حياة، ولكنك لا تعرف كيف تستغلها. صدقنى، إن جميع سكان الجحيم، يشتهون دقيقة واحدة من حياتك. يشتهون دقيقة، يقدمون فيها توبة، أو يعملون فيها عملاً لخلاصهم. أما أنت فتملك دقائق كثيرة، بل أيام، بل سنين فماذا فعلت؟ وماذا ستفعل. لم يغلق الباب أمامك، كما أغلق أمامهم …..عندك الكثير، وأخشى أن تنفق أيامك بعيش مسرف، كالأبن الضال…..كل يوم يمر من حياتك، قد أنتهى، ربما تندم عليه، ولكنك لا يمكن أن تسترجعه، أو تسترجع ما حدث فيه. أن كنت قد ضيعت من حياتك سنوات، ليتك تحرص على ما بقى منها. ليتك تعوض ما فاتك. كلحظة اللص اليمين التى عوضت عمراً طويلاً أكله الجراد …. نشكر الله إنه ما تزال فى العمر بقية، ما تزال هناك فرصة للتوبة، وما يزال الروح القدس يعمل فينا لخلاصنا.

فلنعمل إذن ما دام نهار، ولنضع أمامنا قديسى التوبة، كأوغسطين وموسى الأسود ومريم القبطية، الذين أستطاعوا أن يعوضوا الماضى كله، فأبيض أكثر من الثلج، وفاقوا كثيراً من القديسين الذين بدأوا الطريق قبلهم بسنوات….. ما أغلى أوقات القديسين، تصرخ أمام الواحد منهم " إمنحنى دقيقة واحدة من وقتك. دقيقة يمكنها أن تغير حياتى. يمكنها أن تحل كل مشاكلى. دقيقة تكون لى بركة ومنفعة" .

الذين حياتهم فراغ، لا يشعرون بقيمة وقتهم، بل قد يدركهم الملل والضجر، إذ لا يجدون ما يشغلهم و يسليهم. أما أنتم، فكونوا أصحاب رسالات، ولتكن لكم أهداف كبيرة، حينئذ ستشعرون بقيمة وقتكم, وستجدون أن مسئولياتكم أكبر بكثير من وقتكم، فتحسون كم هو الوقت ثمين وغال.​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*

الــمــــحـــبــــــة 

تــــحـــتـــمـــــل كـــــل شــــــــــئ 

+ لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +



(مياة كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة ..و السيول لا تغمرها ) ( نش 8 : 7 ) 

ينطبق هذا الكلام علي المحبة بين الله و الإنسان 

و كذلك عن المحبة التي بين إنسان و أخيه الإنسان 

* فان كانت المحبة قوية و ثابتة ....

لا يمكن أن تزعزعها الأسباب الخارجية أيا كانت ..

كالبيت المبني علي الصخر...

انظروا محبة المسيح للتلاميذ لم تضعف أو تفتر ..

فبطرس أنكره 3 مرات ..و مع ذلك قال له الرب :- 

( ارع غنمي ..ارع خرافي ) .

 و توما شك فيه ..فلم يغضب منه , بل ظهر له و قوي إيمانه ..

و كذلك المجدلية و التلاميذ تفرقوا عند القبض عليه ..فبقيت محبته لهم كما هي..

* كذلك محبة الله التي أظهرها نحو العالم الذي أخطأ 

...نحو الذين رفضوه , فظل يمد يده إليهم ..و يقرع علي أبوابهم ,,و يرسل لهم الأنبياء  

و أخيرا بين محبته لنا ..إذ و نحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا 

ëو أنت هل محبتك لله ثابتة ؟؟؟

 أم محبتك له تهتز أمام المياة الكثيرة أمام تجربة ..أمام ضيقة ...أمام مرض ...أو وفاة ...أو أمام بعض الأفكار و الشكوك ؟!! .....

أو بعض الخطايا و العثرات و الرغبات ؟!!!!

انظر إلي بولس الرسول كيف يقول :

 ( لا شئ يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح ..لا موت و لا حياة و لا أمور حاضرة و لا مستقبلية و لا شدة و لا ضيق و لا اضطهاد ) 

( رو 8 : 35 – 39 )

ëو محبتك لأصدقائك و أحبائك ...هل هي ثابتة أيضا ؟؟

أم أن حادثا معينا , قد يغير قلبك من جهة محبة عاشت معك سنوات طويلة ؟!!

كما يحدث في أسرة تنهار و تتفكك بعد عشر سنوات ..و لا تصمد أمام المياة الكثيرة... 

™ هل تتغير محبتك من أجل ....

 كلمة لم تسترح لها أذنك ؟؟؟..أو تصرف ضايقك ؟؟ أو تأثير الآخرين عليك ؟؟؟ أو لظروف خارجية ؟؟..أو لسوء فهم ....؟؟؟؟

 و حينئذ يرن في أذنيك قول الكتاب : 

( عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الأولي )      ( رؤ 3 : 4 )



W فــكل إنسان يمكن أن يتجاوب مع المحبة التي تعطي و تبذل و التي تريح و تفرح كل من يقابلها ...

و لـكـــن

 هل كل إنسان يستطيع أن يحتمـــل غيره إذا أخطأ إليـه ؟؟

و لا يفقد محبته أمام الإســـاءة , أو أمـام ما يظنه أنه إســــاءة ؟؟

إن الرسول بولس يقول :

( المحبة تحتمل كل شئ ...المحبة لا تسقط أبداا ...

مياة كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة )       ( 1 كو 13 )



+أن كل أخطاء الناس لم تستطع أن تغير محبة الله ......

+كل أخطاء أبشالوم و حربه و خيانته لأبيه لم تستطع أن تغير محبة داود أبيه ..

الذي ليس فقط احتمله إنما قال :-

( رفقا بالفتي أبشالوم ) بل بكي عليه بطريقة مؤثرة للغاية 

و محبة داود التي احتملت أبشالوم ...,احتملت أيضا الملك شاول و كل متاعبه ,, 

و كم كان مؤثرا رثاء داود لشاول رغم أن شاول حاول قتله مرارا ...

انظروا إلي محبة الأم لابنها : 

إنها لا يمكن أن تتغير أو تسقط مهما اخطأ الابن .

               .بل تحتمل كل شئ يصدر منه ..    

و تبقي المحبة كما هي ...

† أما الذي يتمركز حول ذاته ...

فهو لا يعرف أن يحب كما ينبغي ......

و إن أحـــب ..

لا تستطيــع محبتــه أن تحتـمــل كمــا ينـبغــــي ...

*احـــتملـوا إذن أخطــاء غيركـــم , كمــا يــحتمــل الـلــه أخطاءكـــــــم



* احتملوا لا في ضيق  و لا في مرارة قلب ..

إنما في حــب شاعــرين أن كـــل إنسـان له ضعفــاتــه…

و ربمـــا أعــذاره أيضــا التي لا تعرفـونهــا ...


  اختبروا محبتكم بهذا الاحتمال , لتعرفوا مدي سلامتها.​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*

الفضيلة من الداخل ام من الخارج

 لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

ما هو مقياس الفضيلة؟ هو مجرد مظاهر خارجية. أم هو جوهر الإنسان من الداخل: في

أوعية قلبه وفكره ونواياه؟ 

نقول هذا لأن الإنسان قد يكون في مظهره الخارجي شيئاً ما وفي حقيقته الداخلية شيئاً آخر!! قد يراه الناس في صورة معينة. ولكن الله العارف بالقلوب يجده في صورة أخري غير ما يراه الناس. 

والإنسان البار يهمه قبل كل شيء حكم الله عليه وحكم ضميره. وليس رأي الناس فيه. فالناس لا يعرفون دواخله. ويحكمون حسب الظاهر. 

نقول هذا لأن بعض الوعاظ. والمشرفين علي التربية يركّزون علي المظهر الخارجي وحده. ولا يهتمون بنقاوة القلب من الداخل. ولا يعطونها ما تستحقه من الاهتمام الأول والرئيسي. 
وسنحاول أن نضرب لذلك بعض الأمثلة: 


مثال واضح أمام الجميع. وهو العفة والحشمة: 

أهم ما يشغل الناس في حشمة الفتاة مثلاً. هو الاهتمام بمظهرها. بملابسها وزينتها. وهل هي تتفق مع الحشمة أم لا. ولا شك أن مظهر الفتاة أمر هام. ولكن الأهم منه هو الباعث الداخلي الذي يكمن في القلب وراء عدم الحشمة. 

المفروض في رجال التربية أن يكون تركيزهم علي الداخل. وهكذا إن كان القلب نقياً وتقياً. وقد تخلص من المشاعر الخاطئة التي تدفع الفتاة إلي التبرج في زينتها. حينئذ هي نفسها من تلقاء ذاتها ستتخلي عن كل أخطاء الملابس والزينة. بدون أي ضغط عليها أو توبيخ أو عنف. بل بروح طيبة تلقائية ستسلك حسناً. 

بل كما قال أحد الآباء إن الفتاة العفيفة تحتفظ بحشمتها حتي داخل غرفتها المغلقة. حيث لا مراقبة ولا من ينتقدها..! 


أما الإرغام علي المسلك المحتشم. فحتي إن كان يُصلح الشكل والمظهر. فإنه لا يصلح القلب من الداخل. بل يبقي بنفس رغباته وشهواته. وربما يضاف إليه بعض مشاعر من التذمر والكبت والضيق. مع انتظار أية فرصة للحرية والانطلاق. حيث لا رقيب. 
أما إذا تنقي القلب. فإنه حينئذ سينفذ كل التوجيهات والنصائح برضي وقبول. أو قد لا يحتاج إلي نصائح. فمن ذاته يسلك حسناً. 

وبالمثل نتحدث عن الشاب الذي يطيل شعره. ويلبس ملابس غير لائقة. ويكون موضع انتقاد كشخص غير متدين. 

هذا الشاب يحتاج أن تتغير قيمه وموازينه من الداخل. فيعرف ما هي معاني الرجولة وقوة الشخصية؟ وأنه لا يستطيع أن يكتسب احترام الآخرين وتقديرهم بمنظره الزائف. فإن اقتنع بهذا من الداخل. فبلا شك سوف يغيّر مظهره. بدون توبيخ وبدون قهر أو زجر. 


إن الإصلاح من الداخل هو أكثر ثباتاً ورسوخاً في النفس. 

وبه ينصلح الإنسان بطريقة حقيقية بدافع من الاقتناع. ولا يقع في تناقض بين ما يريده هو. وما يريده له المرشدون. ولا يكون معرضاً لصراع بين داخله وخارجه. كما أنه لا يكون تحت ضغط بحيث يتلمس ظروفاً للانفلات من هذا القهر الخارجي. 
فلنبحث إذن عن الأسباب الداخلية التي تدفع إلي الأخطاء الخارجية ونعالجها: 


لنأخذ الكذب مثلا كظاهرة. ونبحث أسبابها لنعالجها: 

الشخص الذي يكذب: هل ستصلحه عظات عن مضار الكذب. أو توبيخ له علي كذبه؟ أم أن الأعمق تأثيراً عليه وإصلاحاً له. أن ندخل إلي أعماقه. ونبحث ما هي الأسباب التي تجعله يكذب؟ 

هل السبب في الكذب هل تغطية خطأ معين يخشي من انكشافه؟ أم الرغبة في الحصول علي منفعة ما؟ أو القصد من الكذب هو الافتخار والتباهي؟ أو التخلص من الإحراج؟ أو السبب هو الخجل؟ أم هي قد أصبحت عادة. بحيث يكذب حتي بلا سبب؟ أم هو يكذب بقصد الفكاهة. أو بقصد الإغاظة؟ أو التلذذ بالتهكم علي الناس؟! 


نبحث عن سبب الكذب ونعالجه. ونقنع صاحبه بعدم جدواه. ونقدم له حلولاً عملية للتخلص من كذبه. أو بدائل لا خطأ فيها. 

كالصمت مثلاً إذا أُحرج. أو الهرب من الإجابة بطريقة ما. أو الرد علي السؤال بسؤال. أو الاعتذار عن الخطأ بدلاً من تغطيته بالكذب. وكذلك الاقتناع بخطأ التباهي. وخطأ التهكم علي الناس. إن كان هذان من أسباب الكذب. مع الاقتناع أيضا بفائدة كسب ثقة الناس واحترامهم عن طريق الصدق. بدلاً من فقد ثقتهم عن طريق الكذب. 
وهكذا نعالج الداخل. فيزول الخطأ الخارجي تلقائياً. 


وكما نهتم بالداخل. نهتم أيضا بأعمالنا الخارجية. فالمفروض فينا أن نكون قدوة. كما أن أخطاءنا الخارجية تسبب عثرة للآخرين. 

والواجب أن يسلك الإنسان من الخارج مظهراً وفعلاً سلوكاً حسناً مع اعتبارين: أن يكون السلوك الطيب لإرضاء الله وليس فخراً. كما أن هذا السلوك الخارجي الطيب يكون طبيعياً نابعاً من نقاوة القلب. 

فإن كنت لم تصل إلي نقاوة القلب هذه. فاغصب نفسك علي ذلك في سلوكك الخارجي. حتي لا تخطيء فتفقد ثقة الناس بك واحترامهم لك. 

ولا يعتبر هذا لوناً من الرياء. إنما يكون في هذه الحالات لوناً من ضبط النفس. ولا شك أن ضبط النفس من الخارج لازم ومطلوب. ويدخل في نطاق التداريب الروحية التي يصل بها الإنسان إلي حياة النقاوة. 


إذن نظّف داخلك ليتفق مع وضعك الخارجي السليم.. 

ولا تهبط بمستواك الخارجي. إن كان مستواك الداخلي غير سليم 

المفروض أن تكون نقياً من الداخل ومن الخارج. فحاول أن تصل إلي الأمرين معاً. فإن بدأت بأحدهما. أكمل بالآخر أيضا. 

احتراسك الخارجي ممدوح. ولكن لا تكن مكتفياً به. بل أضف إليه النقاوة الداخلية. وليكن هذا هو تدريبك في كل الفضائل. 

ہخذ مثالاً هو الصوم: من جهة السلوك الخارجي والعمل الداخلي. 

ليس الصوم هو مجرد فضيلة خارجية خاصة بالجسد وحده من جهة الامتناع عن الطعام وشهوات الأكل. إنما ينبغي أيضا منع النفس عن الأخطاء. ويتمشي المنع الداخلي للنفس مع منع الجسد. 

فإن كان الإنسان لم يصل إلي هذا المستوي الروحي في داخله. فليس معني هذا أن يكسر صومه ويفطر! وألا يكون قد انحلّ جسداً وروحاً.. بل عليه أن يدرب قلبه من الداخل. ليتمشي مع صوم الجسد من الخارج. ولو بالجهد والتدريب. 


وبهذا يمكننا أن نضع قاعدة روحية للتوازن بين المستويين الداخلي والخارجي وهي: 

إن كان أحد المستويين مرتفعاً والآخر منخفضاً. ارفع المنخفض إلي مستوي المرتفع. 
ولكن لا تكتف مطلقاً بأن تسلك حسناً من الخارج. فالله ينظر أولاً إلي القلب. إنما جاهد باستمرار أن تنقي قلبك. وأن يكون كل سلوكك الخارجي السليم هو مجرد تمهيد أو تدريب للعمل الجواني داخل النفس. 

وكثيراً ما تكون التنقية الخارجية وسيلة للتنقية الداخلية: 

مثال ذلك شاب تحاربه في داخله أفكار شهوانية جسدية لا تتفق مع حياة العفة. وربما تسبب له أحلاماً دنسة تتعبه.. أتراه يستطيع أن يسلك من الخارج هكذا. ليكون خارجه تماماً كداخله؟! كلا بلا شك. وإلا فإنه يضيّع نفسه. ويضيف إلي خطايا الفكر والقلب. خطايا العمل والحسّ والجسد. 

مثل هذا. عليه أن يحترس جداً من الخارج. وهذا الاحتراس الخارجي يساعده علي النقاوة الداخلية. وبالتالي تخف عليه الحروب الداخلية. 


لذلك. لا تيأس مطلقاً. ولا تقل ما فائدة النقاوة الخارجية. إذا كان الداخل دنساً؟! كلا. إن صمودك الخارجي يعني رفضك للخطيئة. 

أضف إليه صموداً آخر ضد الأفكار. وثق أن الله سيعينك عليها. ومن أجل أمانتك من الخارج. سيرسل الله لك نعمة تنقذك من حرب الفكر في الداخل.. بل إن احتراسك من الخارج سيمنع عنك حروباً داخلية كثيرة. وعلي الأقل سوف لا تحارب في ميدانين في وقت واحد. وحرصك من الخارج سيدخل عنصر الحرص في حياتك بصفة عامة. ولا يسمح للخطية أن يكون لها سلطان عليك. 

حتي إن جاءتك الخطية في حلم. وأنت في غير وعيك. يكون عقلك الباطن متنبهاً لها تماماً ورافضاً لها. وهكذا لا تخطيء في أحلامك أيضا. 

هذا كله من الناحية السلبية. في رفض الخطأ. فماذا إذن من الناحية الإيجابية؟ نقول إنه إذا تنقي القلب. تكون كل أعماله الفاضلة ذات دوافع روحية. ومن أجل الله وحده. وليس من أجل الذات. 


فلا يفعل الإنسان الخير. من أجل أن تكبر ذاته في عينيه. ولا من أجل أن يكبر في أعين الناس. 

وكلا الأمرين يدخلان في نطاق خطيئة المجد الباطل. ويدفعان المرء إلي خطيئة الرياء. ويصبح هدفه من عمل الخير هو أن ينال مديحاً من الناس. وبهذا يهتم فقط بالمظهر الخارجي. حيث يراه الناس ويمجدونه! 

وبالاهتمام بالمظاهر الخارجية. لا يصبح الخير الذي يفعله الإنسان خيراً حقيقياً مقصوداً لذاته. إذ قد امتزج بالخيلاء ومحبة الذات ومحبة المجد الباطل. ولا يكون هدفه نقياً.. إذ ليس هدفه حب الخير. ولاطاعة الله. وليس هو صادراً عن نيّة طيبة ولا عن طبيعة نقية. 


وهنا نسأل: هل معني هذا أننا لا نفعل الخير مطلقاً أمام الناس. حتي لا نتعرض إلي مديح منهم. وننال أجرنا علي الأرض لا في السماء؟! 

كلا. وإنما لا يكن هدفنا من الخير أن ننال مديحاً من الناس. بل نفعل الخير سواء رآنا الناس أم لم يرونا. مدحونا أم لم يمدحونا.. كذلك إن امتنعنا عن عمل الخير خوفاً من المديح. سنفقد رسالتنا كقدوة للناس. وقد نوقعهم في مذمتنا. إذ لا يرون في حياتنا خيراً! 
ومن جهة المديح. كان الرسل والأبرار في كل جيل يقابلون بمديح من الناس ومازال المديح يلاحقهم حتي بعد موتهم ولم يكن في ذلك خطأ ولا خطيئة. ومن غير المعقول أن يتوقف البار عن عمل الخير تماماً. لكي ينجو من مديح الناس!! 


إذن كيف نوفق بين كل هذا. وبين فضيلة عمل الخير في الخفاء؟ 

إن هناك أعمالاً كثيرة لابد أن تكون ظاهرة: مثل نجاحنا في أعمالنا. وتفوقنا. وأمانتنا في كل مسئولية تعهد إلينا. كذلك ذهابنا إلي أماكن العبادة. واشتراكنا في الصلوات العامة والأصوام العامة. ومساهمتنا في خدمة الآخرين وإعانتهم. والعضوية الفعالة في كل أعمال البر. أترانا نترك كل هذا خوفاً من أن يظهر برنا أمام الناس فيمدحوه؟! كلا بلا شك. 
فليست خطيئة أن يعرف الناس ما نفعله من الخير. إنما الخطيئة هي أن يكون الهدف من فعل الخير أن يراه الناس فيمدحوه. 

فإن كنت تفعل الخير. وقلبك نقي من محبة المظاهر. وليس هدفك أن يراك الناس.. إذن فلا تهتم مطلقاً إن عرف الناس أنك فعلت ذلك. 


في عمل الخير. كن محباً للخير. ولا تكن محباً للمديح. 

وإن وصل المديح إلي أذنيك. لا تدعه يدخل إلي قلبك. بل اذكر نعمة الله التي ساعدتك علي عمل الخير. ولولاها ما كنت تستطيع أن تعمل شيئاً. 

وأهم من إخفائك فضائلك عن الناس. حاول أن تخفيها أيضا عن نفسك. وذلك بأن تنسي الخير الذي عملته من فرط تفكيرك في خير أكبر تريد أن تفعله. مصلياً أن يمنحك الرب الفرصة لعمله. والقدرة علي عمله. واشكر الله علي معونته. ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*

ثياب الحملان

لقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث



قال السيد المسيح وهو يحذر تلاميذه من اليهود في أيامه "يأتونكم بثياب الحملان. وهم ذئاب خاطفة"!! 

أي يأتونكم بمظهر الطيبة والوداعة والمسالمة. وهم عناصر عنيفة فتاكة تشبه الذئاب التي تخطف. فما هي تأملاتنا في ثياب الحملان هذه. وفي أية المجالات يمكن أن تنطبق؟؟ 
يمكن أن ينطبق هذا الوصف علي العدو الذي يلبس ثياب الأصدقاء. أو علي الخاطئ الذي يتظاهر بالبر. ويمكن أن ينطبق علي المرائين الذين قال عنهم السيد المسيح إنهم يشبهون القبور المبيضة من الخارج وفي داخلها عظام نتنة... 


وثياب الحملان يمكن أن يلبسها الشيطان نفسه..! 

فالشيطان يتقن أساليب الخداع. ويستطيع أن يظهر إن أراد في هيئة ملاك من نور. أو في صورة أحد الأنبياء أو القديسين. أو في هيئة روح من أرواح الموتي. وقد يتخذ له أي اسم من الأسماء وأي شكل وأي صوت.. ويستطيع الشيطان أن يظهر في رؤي كاذبة. أو في أحلام كاذبة. ويوجه الإنسان بطريقة ما... 

لذلك ينبغي علي كل إنسان أن يكون حريصاً وحكيماً. وله موهبة التمييز. 

والكتاب ينصحنا بأن نميز الأرواح.. وإن لم يكن لاحد منا هذه الموهبة. حينئذ تنفعه المشورة الصالحة. حينما يذهب إلي أحد المختبرين. ويستشيره في أمثال هذه الأمور ليكشفها له. لأن الشياطين استطاعت أن تضل كثيرين صدّقوا خداعها ولم يكتشفوها. لأنها كانت تلبس ثياب الحملان. 


علي أن تعبير "ثياب الحملان" يمكن أن ينطبق أيضا علي الرذائل التي تلبس ثياب الفضائل وعلي الأخطاء التي تتسمي بغير أسمائها. 

إن الخطيئة التي تغري الأشرار وهي مكشوفة وصريحة. لا تستطيع أن تحارب الأبرار والقديسين هكذا. لأنها لو ظهرت لهم بوجهها الصريح لرفضوها. لذلك فإن الشيطان حينما يحاربهم بخطية معينة. قد يلبسها ثوب الفضيلة. أو يعطيها اسما يريح الضمير! وهكذا يضل غير الحكماء وغير العارفين. ومثل هذا التضليل يمكن أن يكشفه المرشد الروحي إذا ما عُرض عليه... 


وهذه الأسماء المستعارة التي تلبسها الخطية. قد يستخدمها أشخاص يعرفون تماما أنهم مخطئون. ولكنهم يخفون أخطاءهم بثياب الحملان. حتي لا يخجلوا أمام الآخرين. وحتي لا ينكشفوا. 

إن ثياب الحملان قد يقع فيها البعض عن طريق الجهل وعدم الخبرة. وقد يستخدمها البعض بأسلوب الخداع أو الرياء. 

وأمثال هؤلاء المرائين: إن استطاعوا أن يخدعوا غيرهم. إلا أنهم مكشوفون أمام الله فاحص القلوب والأفكار والنيات. ومكشوفون أيضا أمام ضمائرهم... وقد يكشفهم الناس كما يقول الشاعر: 

ثوب الرياء يشفّ عما تحته .. فإذا التحفت به فإنك عار 
علي أن هؤلاء المرائين. قد يسهل بهم الاستهتار أحياناً إلي أن يتهكموا علي البسطاء. لكي ينطوي عليهم الخداع. 


وثياب الحملان يستخدمها العقل أحياناً لتبرير سلوك النفس: 

إن العقل لا يكون في كل وقت عقلاً صرفاً. أو مفكراً في الحق تفكيراً سليماً.. وإنما كثير ما يكون العقل خادما مطيعا لرغبات النفس... يحاول أن يبرر شهوات هذه النفس. وأن يبرر سلوكها. حتي لا تبدو مدانة أمام الضمير.. وهكذا يعطي الخطايا والنقائص أسماء مقبولة غير اسمائها الحقيقية. 

وسنحاول أن نضرب لذلك بعض الأمثلة: 

فالاستهتار مثلا يلبس ثياب الحملان. ويأخذ اسم الحرية! 

وكلمة الحرية كلمة جميلة لا يجادل أحد في سمو معناها. 


وتحت اسم الحرية يفعل الشخص ما يشاء. مستخدما هذا الاسم الجميل في فعل ما لا يليق. ناسياً أن الحرية في معناها الحقيقي. هي تحرر النفس من الأخطاء ومن الشهوات المعيبة.. 

فالشخص الحر هو الذي لا تستعبده عادة رديئة أو شهوة بطالة أو طبع فاسد. وليس معني الحرية أن يكسر أحد وصايا الله ويقول أنا حر أفعل ما أشاء!! فمثل هذا الشخص ليس هو حراً. بل هو مستعبد للشيطان وإغراءاته.. هو يحاول أن يُلبس الاستهتار ثياب الحملان. ويعطيه اسم الحرية.!! 

وليست الحرية أن تكسر قواعد المرور. وتقول أنا حر أسير كيفما أشاء!! فهذه ليست حرية. إنما هي استهانة بالنظام العام... 

وفي بعض بلاد الغرب لبس الفساد. والشذوذ الجنسي. وإدمان المخدرات ثياب الحملان. وتسمي باسم الحرية الشخصية.. 

وفي بعض البلاد لبس الالحاد والانحراف الديني والمذهبي ثياب الحملان أيضا. وتسمي باسم الحرية الدينية وحرية العقيدة!! حتي أن بعضهم اعتنق عبادة الشيطان. وبني له بيوتا للعبادة وممارسات.. وطالب الدولة بحمايتها. باسم الحرية!! 


كذلك قد تلبس الشهوة الجسدية ثياب الحملان. وتتسمي باسم الحب! 

والحب كلمة جميلة في معناها السامي تنال توقير الجميع... 

ولكن هل كل ما يسمونه حباً. هو حب في حقيقته؟! ألا يجوز أن خطية ما تخشي أن تكشف عن حقيقتها الفاسدة. فتلبس ثياب الحملان وتتسمي بهذا الاسم الجميل؟! ألا يحدث أحياناً أن شاباً يصادق فتاة صداقة غير بريئة مملوءة بالأخطاء الواضحة الفاضحة. ويسمي هذه العلاقة خطأً باسم الحب. وهي بعيدة عنه كل البعد!! 

أتذكر أنني مرة في حديث صحفي سئلت عن الفرق بين الحب والشهوة؟ 

فقلت إن الحب يريد دائما أن يعطي. والشهوة تريد دائما أن تأخذ.. 


إن الذي يحب فتاة محبة حقيقية. المفروض فيه أن يحب لها الخير. 

فلا يسيء إلي عفتها وطهارتها. ولا يسيء كذلك إلي سمعتها... 

فإن أتلف عفة هذه الفتاة. وأفقدها بساطتها. وأدخلها في خبرات خاطئة. وشغل عقلها. وضيّع وقتها أو مستقبلها. وعلّمها الكذب علي أهلها. وعوّدها العمل الخاطئ في الخفاء.. فلا يصح أن يقول علي الرغم من كل ذلك إنه يحبها..! 

فالذي يحب. ينبغي أن يكون طريقه سليماً وواضحاً. ويعمل في النور وليس في الظلام. ولا يصح أن يكون الحب مجرد ثياب حملان تخفي في داخلها ذئاباً خاطفة.. 


كذلك قد تلبس القسوة ثياب الحملان. وتتسمي بالحزم.. 

فقد تعاتب أباً قاسياً يسوم أولاده ألوان العذاب. فيبرر موقفه بأنه ليس قاسياً. وإنما هو حازم! ويطلق علي معاملته الفظة الخشنة لأبنائه اسم التأديب أو التربية! ويقول عن عنفه في تربية أبنائه إنها حفظ لهم حتي لا يخطئوا! بينما تكون قسوته بعيدة كل البعد عن أساليب التربية. وقد تأتي بعكس ما يريد. وتغرس في نفوس الأبناء الكبت والشعور بالظلم. والرغبة في الانطلاق من هذا البيت.. ولكنها ثياب الحملان التي يحاول بها الأب إخفاء وحشيته وقسوته! 


وثياب الحملان قد تدخل أحياناً في بعض مجالات النصب علي عقول بعض البسطاء أو غير المتعلمين. وبخاصة في الأرياف.. 

ہ وربما يدخل في هذا المجال المشتغلون بقراءة الكف "باعتباره علماً" أو بقراءة الفنجان. أو بضرب الرمل ووشوشة الودع. أو بمعرفة البخت عن طريق النجوم. أو طريق البندول. وغير ذلك من الغيبيات.. وتسمية كل ذلك باسم الموهبة. أو الفراسة. أو النبوة وإدعاء معرفة المستقبل. وكلها ثياب حملان تخفي مجموعة من الإدعاءات.. 

ہ ويدخل في مجال استغلال بساطة الناس: المشتغلون بالسحر و"العمل"! وإشعار بعض اليائسين والحائرين. بأنه قد عُمل لهم عمل يحتاج إلي فكه. أو إلي حجاب يحجب الشر عنهم. أو إلي الاتصال بالأرواح أو بالجن للتفاهم في هذا الأمر. وكل اتصال له أجره! 


قتل الأخت الخاطئة قد يلبس أيضا ثياب الحملان. تحت عنوان غسل شرف العائلة. ومحو العار عنها.. 

وأيضاً الانتقام لقتل الأب أو الأخ بقتل قاتله. يلبس ثوباً آخر من ثياب الحملان. ويعتبر لوناً من القوة وكرامة الأسرة. وقديماً في أيام الجاهلية كانوا يجدون أحد ثياب الحملان يغطون به وأد البنات.. وجرائم كثيرة كانت تستتر وراء قوة الشخصية. وكان يبررها الذين مارسوا الحكم الاستبدادي والديكتاتوري أمثال هتلر في ألمانيا. وأيضاً روبسبير وشركائه بعد الثورة الفرنسية في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر. 

وبعض جرائم القذف والسب العلني تحاول أن تأخذ اسم حرية الصحافة. والاجتماعات الثورية قد تأخذ اسم الحرية السياسية وسب المرشحين لبعضهم البعض في الانتخابات تلبس ثوب الديمقراطية!! 


ومن ثياب الحملان المشهورة. ثوب آخر اسمه الفن: 

وكلمة الفن محبوبة من الجميع. ومن فروعها الفنون الجميلة وكل ما تشتمل عليه. ولكن "فنوناً" أخري ليست جميلة تنتحل هذا الاسم أيضاً! 

فهناك نوع من الرقص الخليع يسمونه أيضا فناً. وكذلك بعض التماثيل والصور العارية التي تخدش الحياء تدخل في نطاق الفن. وعروض عديدة من الإباحية. ومن الأغاني العابثة. ومن الروايات المثيرة. تسمي أيضاً فناً. وكلها تنطوي داخل ثياب الحملان. وإن رأي أن ينتقدها. يتهمونه بأنه يحارب الإبداع الفني! 


وما أكثر الأسماء المستعارة التي تلبسها أخطاء الناس: 

ويعوزني الوقت في هذا المقال أن أتحدث عنها بالتفاصيل: 

فالدهاء أو المكر أو الخبث. قد يتسمي بالذكاء أو بحسن التصرف! 
والإسراف قد يأخذ اسم الكرم. والتهكم أو المزاح الردئ. قد يتسمي باسم خفة الروح! والشتيمة والانتقاد المرّ والكلام الجارج ضد سياسات القادة. يسمونها كلها باسم الاصلاح.. والتعصب الردئ قد يأخذ اسم الغيرة المقدسة والتمسك بالدين. وأحياناً يسمي الكذب بالكذب الأبيض لإخفاء حقيقته. والملابس الخليعة قد تأخذ اسم الموضة. وقد تختفي الرشوة تحت اسم الهدية. وتختفي السرقات تحت شكليات رسمية لا ترضي الضمير.. إلي آخر هذه الأنواع. 


وثياب الحملان قد يلبسها البعض في معاملاتهم للآخرين: 

فقد يسلك إنسان بأسلوب من التملق والنفاق. فإن عاتبته علي ذلك. يقول لك إن هذا لون من السياسة. أو من الحكمة. أو كسب الاصدقاء! بينما يستطيع أن يصل إلي ذلك بغير تملق. 
وقد يدسّ شخص عند رئيسه في حق زملائه. ويسمي الدس والوقيعة بأنه اخلاص منه لرئيسه وللصالح العام! وما هو إلا من ثياب الحملان. 


ومن ناحية أخري. قد يلبس ضعف الشخصية ثوب الطيبة والوداعة: 

وتحت اسم الطيبة قد يتلف أب أولاده. وقد يتلف رئيس أو مدير كل الهيئة التي تحت إدارته. لكونه يسلك بتساهل معيب يسميه الوداعة! والمفروض أن يكون الإنسان لطيفاً في غير ضعف. وحازماً في غير عنف. وقد يعاقب ويكون طيب القلب في معاقبته. كما قد يعفو ويكون حازماً خلال عفوه... وهكذا تكون الشخصية المتكاملة.. 


ليتنا إذن نواجه الحقائق عارية وصريحة. ولا نسمي الأمور بغير اسمائها. لكي نستطيع أن

نصحح أنفسنا من الداخل. ويصلح المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه.. أما ثياب الحملان فإنها تحاول أن تخفي العيوب دون اصلاحها..!! ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*

الكآبة وأنواعها

لقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث


ماهي الكآبة؟ وما مظاهرها. وما أسبابها؟ وما نتائجها. وما علاجها؟ هذا ما نود ان نتحدث عنه في هذا المقال. مفرّقين بين الكآبة السليمة. والكآبة السقيمة عرضاً كانت أو مرضاً...

ونذكر هنا أيضاً أنواعاً عديدة من الكآبة... منها الكآبة الروحية. والكآبة الطبيعية. والكآبة الخاطئة. والكآبة المرضية وعلاجها... 

***

الكآبة الروحية 

هي كآبة لأسباب روحية. وتكون مؤقتة. ومعها عزاء ورجاء وتنتهي غالباً بالفرح. 

·   مثال ذلك كآبة الانسان بسبب أخطائه. أو وقوعه في خطيئة معينة. وهي كآبة يصحبها الندم. وتقود إلي التوبة. واذا ما وصل صاحبها إلي التوبة. يتحول حزنه إلي فرح. وإلي عزاء داخلي في أعماق قلبه. إذ أنه قد بدأ في إصلاح سيرته... 

·   وقد يكون سبب الكآبة عاماً وليس خاصاً. حينما يحزن الأبرار بسبب الشر المنتشر في العالم. وبسبب الإغراءات والانحرافات التي تسقط كثيرين. وتدفعهم كآبتهم إلي العمل علي قيادة هؤلاء الخطاة إلي طريق البر. وتسهيل عودتهم إلي الله. كل ذلك بمشاعر مقدسة وصلوات إلي الله. لكي تعمل نعمته ومعونته في اضاءة ضمائرهم. 

***

الكآبة الطبيعية 

من أمثلتها الحزن والبكاء علي وفاة قريب أو صديق عزيز. أو الحزن علي مرضه بأحد الأمراض المستعصية أو الشديدة الألم. كذلك بسبب الكوارث والحوادث والخسائر. 

وايضا الحزن بسبب الفشل في مشروع هام. أو الرسوب في أحد الامتحانات أو عدم التفوق فيه. أو عدم الحصول علي وظيفة.. كل هذا شئ طبيعي. لكنه لا يصح ان يستمر بدون رجاء.. 

***

الكآبة الخاطئة 

وهي التي تحوي الخطيئة داخلها. ولها أمثلة عديدة.. 

1-     منها كآبة شخص في قلبه شهوة خاطئة لم يستطع تحقيقها..! 

ذلك لأنه ليست كل الفرص متاحة أمام الخاطئ لكي يكمل شهواته. وربما تكون نعمة الله هي التي سمحت بوجود صعوبات حتي لا يكمل بالعمل ما أراده بالقلب. من ذلك كآبة تلميذ فشل في الغش فلم ينجح.. 

وعلاج مثل هذه الكآبة هو علاج الدافع عليها. وذلك بتنقية القلب. حتي لا يشتهي ما هو خاطئ. 

2-     هناك أيضاً كآبة سببها الغيرة والحسد 

وهنا خطيئة تقود إلي خطيئة اخري. فعدم الفرح بنجاح الآخرين. تقود الغيرة منهم إلي حسدهم. ويقودهم كل ذلك إلي الكآبة.. والمفروض ان الغيرة تدفع الانسان إلي الاجتهاد لكي يصل إلي ما وصل اليه غيره. وليس إلي الحسد والحزن. 

***

3-     هناك كآبة أخري سببها اليأس 

اليأس أيضاً خطأ يقود إلي خطأ. وما يوصّل إلي اليأس هو خطأ آخر قاد إلي اليأس. والمثل يقول "إن فاتتك فرصة. فالتمس غيرها.. والانسان المؤمن - إذ يتكل علي الله - يوقن ان الله عنده حلول كثيرة. ويوقن أيضاً ان كل باب مغلق. له مفتاح يفتحه. أو عدة مفاتيح. بينما اليأس يغلق الطريق أمامه. ويتركه حائراً وبلا حلّ... 

4-     لذلك هناك كآبة انسان ينحصر بالضيقات حزيناً بلا رجاء! 

ونصيحتي لمثل هذا الانسان: لا تجمع المشاكل معاً. وتكومها أمامك وتقف حزيناً. بلا حلّ. وبلا رجاء. وبلا تفكير في كيفية الخروج منها. وبلا اتكال علي الله. أو انتظاره لحلها... 

إن الكآبة التي بلا رجاء.هي كآبة خاطئة. حتي لو كانت بسبب طبيعي كالبكاء علي ميت... لذلك إن أحاطت بك المشاكل. فرّقها. واجعل الله بينك وبينها. فتختفي وتظهر معونة الله. 

***

5-     هناك نوع من الكآبة بسبب الحساسية الزائدة... 

إذ قد يوجد شخص حساس جداً نحو كرامته. أو حساس جداً من جهة حقوقه. ومن جهة معاملات الناس له. فهو يتضايق جداً لأي سبب. أو لأتفه سبب. أو ربما بلا سبب!! ويريد معاملة خاصة. في منتهي الرقة. وفي منتهي الدقة. وفي منتهي الحرص. فإن لم يجدها - وطبعاً نادراً ما يجدها - حينئذ يكتئب... 

وربما يقوده هذا الاكتئاب إلي العزلة عن الناس. وإلي النفور من المجتمع. الذي - في نظره - لايراعي شعوره! 

***

6-   وهكذا يأتي الاكتئاب أيضاً للذين لا يعيشون في الواقع بل يرفضونه. ولايضعون له سوي بديل خيالي لا يتحقق... 

فهم ثائرون علي وضعهم. ولكنهم لا يحاولون تغييره بطريقة عملية توصلهم إلي ما يريدون. إنما يكتفون بالثورة أو بالتذمر. ويبقون حيث هم في كآبة وفي سخط علي كل شئ... 
وإن أتتهم سعادة مؤقتة. تتكون ببعض أحلام اليقظة. التي يعيشون فيها في خيال يتمنونه. ثم يستيقظون من أحلامهم وخيالاتهم. ليجدوا الواقع كما هو. فيزدادوا سخطاً عليه. وتزداد كآبتهم تبعاً لذلك. 

نصيحتي إلي هؤلاء ان يكونوا واقعيين. فإما ان يعيشوا في قناعة تسعدهم. راضين بما عندهم وما هم فيه. بل شاكرين أيضاً. 

وإما ان يعملوا علي تغيير واقعهم عملياً. ولا يكتفون بالكآبة. 

***

7-     وقد يتسبب الاكتئاب عن ضيق الصدر وعدم الاحتمال: 

فالانسان الواسع الصدر والقلب. يستطيع ان يمرّر أشياء كثيرة تذوب في قلبه الواسع. ولا يضيق بها أو يكتئب بسببها. أما الذين لا يحتملون. فما أسهل وصولهم إلي الكآبة.. 
ولاشك ان سعة الفكر تعالج الكآبة. فبدلاً من الاكتئاب بسبب المشكلات. يفكر في حلّ لها. والانسان الذكي اذا أحاطت به مشكلة أو ضيقة. بدلاً من إرهاق أعصابه ونفسيته بالمشكلة ومتاعبها. يشغل ذهنه بإيجاد حلّ للخروج من المشكلة. 
فإن وجد الحل. يبتهج وتزول حدة المشكلة. وإن لم يجد. يصبر فربما بالوقت تنتهي المشكلة. أما الذي لا يستطيع ان يصبر. فلاشك انه ضيق الصدر. وهذا تزداد كآبته. ويكون سببها قلة الحيلة.. 

***

8-     وقد تحدث الكآبة بسبب حرب خارجية من عدو الخير. دون ما سبب ظاهر... 

فالشيطان قد يغرس في النفس أسباباً للضيق. ولو يخترعها اختراعاً. او يكبر ويضخم في أسباب تافهة لا تدعو إلي الكآبة: أو يحاول ان يلهو بالانسان. فكلما يسعد بوضع. يغريه بأوضاع أخري كأنها أفضل مما هو فيه! فإن وصل اليها. يغريه بغيرها أو بوضعه الأول. وهكذا يوجده في جو من التردد وعدم الثبات يكون سبباً في كآبته. 
مثال ذلك ما يحدث في فترة يكون فيها الحاصل علي الثانوية العامة متحيراً في أية كلية يلتحق. أو المقبل علي الزواج. أية فتاة يختارها لتكون شريكة حياته؟ ويحتار وتوصله الحيرة للكآبة! 

وهذا يقودنا إلي سبب آخر للكآبة هو الشك... 

***

9-     الشك - اذا استمر - يحطم النفس. ويجعلها في حالة كآبة وقلق: 

سواء كان شكاً في اخلاص صديق. أو في أمانة زوجة أو عفتها. أو كان شكاً في حفظ الله ومعونته. أو شكاً في الإيمان.. أو قد يكون الشك في الطريق الذي يسلكه الانسان. هل هو حسب مشيئة الله أم لا؟ أو قد يكون شكاً في تدابير تدبر ضده وهو لا يدري! 
أفكار الشك تخرج من العقل. لكي توجد عذاباً في النفس. وتقود - ليست فقط إلي الكآبة - بل أيضاً إلي تصرفات تتناسب في الخطأ مع نوع الشكوك وحدتها. 
مثل زوج يشك في عفة زوجته. فيغلق عليها الأبواب والنوافذ. ويتجسس عليها. ويسمح لنفسه ان يفتش خطاباتها وأدراجها. ويحقق معها في كل مايشك فيه. ويجعل حياتها عذاباً. وقد تكون بريئة كل البراءة. ولكنه يحاسبها علي كل ابتسامة وكل كلمة. وعلي كل لقاء وكل حركة. حياته تصبح في جحيم. وحياتها تصبح في جحيم. وتكون للكآبة نتائج اخري خطيرة. 
ننتقل إلي النوع الرابع من الكآبة. وهو الكآبة المرضية: 

***

الكآبة المرضية 

كما ان الشك المسبب للكآبة. إذا تطور يتحول إلي مرض. كذلك الكآبة أحياناً تتطور وتتحول إلي مرض. فكيف؟ 

تضغط أفكارها علي الانسان حتي تحطم كل معنوياته. وتزيل منه كل بشاشة. 

فكر الكآبة يلصق بالمريض ولا يفارقه.. يكون معه في جلوسه وفي مشيه. في نومه وفي صحوه. بأفكار سوداء كلها حزن وقلق وخوف.. وصور كئيبة أمامه بلا حل ولا رجاء. كآبة تضيع حياته وروحياته ونفسه وعقله. باقتناع داخلي أنه قد ضاع وانتهي... 
كما يخطئ ويقطع رجاءه في الخلاص وامكانية التوبة. ويقطع رجاءه في مراحم الله. وهذه هي طريقة الشيطان التي يوقع بها الانسان في اليأس والكآبة القاتلة. 

***

وقد يكون من أسباب الكآبة المرضية: عقدة الذنب... 

* كأن يموت لشخص أب أو ابن. فيظن انه السبب في موته. ويظل هذا الفكر يتعبه ويجلب له حزناً لا ينقطع. ويظل يقول: ربما قصرت في حقه. ولولا تقصيري ما مات! ويظل الشيطان يذكرّه بمناسبات للتقصير.. ويقول في كآبته المرضية: ربما لو أحضرت له طبيباً أكثر شهرة. ما مات. ربما لو سافر إلي الخارج.. وهكذا تتبعه أفكار كثيرة. 
* وربما سبب كآبته مرض له يظن انه بلا شفاء! أو يتوقع له نتائج خطيرة يصورها له الوهم والخوف. 

***

والآن نذكر بعض أعراض هذه الكآبة وطرق علاجها: 

المريض بالكآبة قد يكون ساهماً باستمرار. كئيب الوجه والملامح. كثير الشكوي. تطحنه الأفكار السوداء بلا رجاء. وربما توصله إلي البكاء. يظن انه ضاع وانتهي. أو ما ينتظره هو أسوأ مما هو عليه. 

وقد تحاول ان تصحح له أفكاره. فلا يقبل. وقد ينظر إليك في يأس أو شك ويبكي. أو قد يقول لك سمعت مثل هذا كثيراً ولا فائدة! أو قد يرفض الحديث جملة بحجة عدم جدواه... 
ومشكلة هذا الشخص إما أنه لايجد حلاً فتزداد كآبته. أو يجد الشخص الذي يستريح اليه. فيظل يتردد عليه كثيراً. وفي كل مرة يقضي ساعات في الكلام والحوار. مصراً علي ما هو عليه. حتي يهرب منه الشخص المريح. فيتعبه هذا الهروب. ويري انه يفقد القلب الذي أراحه. وبهذا الفقد تزداد كآبته.. 

***

ومن جهة العلاج. هناك نوعان من المصابين بالكآبة: 

نوع يرفض العزاء ويرفض التفاهم. ونوع يتشبث بالفكر: كلما يخرجونه منه. يعود اليه. وكلما يستريح من كآبته يعود اليها مرة أخري. 
وربما تخطر عليه فكرة الانتحار. لكي يتخلص من كآبته ومن يأسه!! وعموماً يكون للكآبة تأثيرها السيئ علي صحته: من جهة إنهاك الأفكار له ولأعصابه. ومن جهة التعب النفسي وثأثيره علي الجسد. وكذلك من جهة فكرة واحدة مسيطرة عليه لا يعرف كيف يخرج من حصارها له. 

انه مرض يتعبه. ويتعب كل الذين حوله. ويتعب طبيبه ومرشده. 
فما هو العلاج اذن؟ ​
للبحث بقية


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*

جأء ليخلص ما قد هلك

 لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



هذا يوضحه الإنجيلى بقوله: "لأن أبن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك" (لو10:19) وهذ1 يعنى الخطاة الهالكين. ولماذا جاء يخلصهم؟ السبب أنه أحبهم على الرغم من خطاياهم!! وفى هذا يقول الكتاب: "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد, لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به, بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو16:3). أذن هو حب أدى إلى البذل, بالفداء. 

قصة ميلاد المسيح إذن, هى فى جوهرها قصة حب. 

أحب الله العالم, العالم الخاطئ , المقهور من الشيطان, المغلوب من الخطية……العالم الضعيف العاجز عن أنقاذ نفسه! أحب هذا العالم الذى لا يفكر فى حب نفسه حباً حقيقياً, ولا يسعى إلى خلاص نفسه……بل العالم الذى فى خطيته أنقلبت أمامه جميع المفاهيم والموازين, فأصبح عالما ضائعاً. والعجيب أن الله لم يأت ليدين هذا العالم الخاطئ, بل ليخلصه، فقال: "ما جئت لأدين العالم, بل لأخلص العالم" (يو47:12). لم يأت ليوقع علينا الدينونة, بل ليحمل عنا الدينونة. من حبه لنا وجدنا واقعين تحت حكم الموت, فجاء يموت عنا. ومن أجل حبه لنا, أخلى ذاته, وأخذ شكل العبد, وصار إنساناً. 

كانت محبة الله لنا مملوءة أتضاعاً, فى ميلاده, وفى صلبه. 

فى هذا الأتضاع قبل أن يولد فى مذود بقر, وأن يهرب من هيرودس, كما فى إتضاعه أطاع حتى الموت, موت الصليب, وقبل كل الآلام والإهانات لكى يخلص هذا الإنسان الذى هلك. 

رأى الرب كم فعلت الخطية بالإنسان!!! فتحنن عليه….. 

كان الإنسان الذى خلق على صورة الله ومثاله قد أنحدر فى سقوطه إلى أسفل, وعرف من الخطايا ما لا يحصى عدده, حتى وصل إلى عبادة الأصنام "وقال ليس إله"….."الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معاً" (مز 1:14-3)….. ووصلت الخطية حتى إلى المواضع المقدسة. 

الإنسان وقف من الله موقف عداء. ورد الله على العداء بالحب!!!! 

فجاء فى محبته "يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك". وطبعاً الهالك هو الإنسان الذى عصى الله وتحداه, 

وكسر وصاياه, وبعد عن محبته, "وحفر لنفسه آباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء" (أر 13:2)……ولكن الله – كما أختبره داود النبى "لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا, ولم يجازنا حسب أثامنا, وإنما….كبعد المشرق عن المغرب, أبعد عنا معاصينا" (مز10:103-12). ولماذا فعل هكذا؟ يقول المرتل: "لأنه يعرف جبلتنا. يذكر أننا تراب نحن" (مز 14:103). 

حقاً إن الله نفذ (محبة الأعداء) على أعلى مستوى…. 

جاء الرب فى ملء الزمان, حينما أظلمت الدنيا كلها, وصار الشيطان رئيساً لهذا العالم(يو30:14) وأنتشرت الوثنية, وكثرت الأديان, وتعددت الآلهة…. ولم يعد للرب سوى بقية قليلة, قال عنها إشعياء النبى:"لولا أن رب الجنود أبقى لنا بقية صغيرة, لصرنا مثل سدوم وشابهنا عمورة"(إش9:1) 

وجاء الرب ليخلص هذا العالم الضائع, يخلصه من الموت ومن الخطية.وقف العالم أمام الله عاجزاً, يقول له: "الشر الذى لست أريده, إياه أفعل"…… "ليس ساكنا فى شئ صالح" ……"أن أفعل الحسنى لست أجد" (رو 17:7-19). أنا محكوم على بالموت والهلاك.  وليس غيرك مخلص (إش 11:43). هذا ما تقوله أفضل العناصر فى العالم, فكم وكم الأشرار الذين يشربون الخطية كالماء, ولا يفكرون فى خلاصهم!! 

 إن كان الذى يريد الخير لا يستطيعه, فكم بالأولى الذى لا يريده؟!                             إنه حقًا قد هلك ……لم يقل الكتاب عن المسيح إنه جاء يطلب من هو معرض للهلاك, وإنما من قد هلك….لأن "أجرة الخطية هى الموت" (رو 23:6). 

 والرب فى سمائه أستمع إلى آنات القلوب وهى تقول: قلبى قد تغير: الله لم أعد أطلبه. والخير لم أعد أريده. والتوبه لا أبحث عنها ولا أفكر فيها, ولا أريدها. لماذا؟؟ لأن "النور جاء العالم, ولكن العالم أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور, لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة" (يو19:3). وما دام قد أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور, إذن فسوف لا يطلب النور ولا يسعى إليه!!! 

 هذا العالم الذى يحب الظلمة, جاء الرب ليخلصه من ظلمته. "إلى خاصته جاء, وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو 11:1). وعدم قبولهم له معناه أنهم هلكوا. والرب قد جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. رفضهم له لا يعنى أنه هو يرفضهم. بل على العكس يسعى إليهم, لكى يخلصهم من هذا الرفض. "لأنه يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون" (1 تى 4:2). 

 كذلك جاء يطلب الوثنيين الذين يعبدون آلهه أخرى غيره. هم لا يعرفونه. ولكنه يعرفهم ويعرف ضياعهم. وقد جاء لكى يطلبهم "النور أضاء فى الظلمة. والظلمة لم تدركه" (يو 5:1) ولكنه لم يتركهم لعدم إدراكهم له. إنما جاء ليعطيهم علم معرفته. وقد قال للآب عن كل هؤلاء الذين جاء ليخلصهم: "عرفتهم أسمك وسأعرفهم, ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به, وأكون أنا فيهم" (يو 26:17). 

ما أكثر ما أحتمل الرب لكى يخلص ما قد هلك. 

لست أقصد فقط ما أحتمله على الصليب ولكنى أقصد أيضًا ما أحتمله أثناء كرازته من الذين رفضوه , حتى من خاصته!!! التى لم تقبله…. حقًا ما أعجب هذا أن يأتى شخص ليخلصك, فترفضه وترفض خلاصه. ومع ذلك يصر على أن يخلصك!!!! 

حتى الذين أغلقوا أبوابهم فى وجهه, صبر عليهم حتى خلصهم. كان فى محبته وفى طول أناته, لا ييأس من أحد…..جاء يعطى الرجاء لكل أحد, ويفتح باب الخلاص أمام الكل…."يعطى الرجاء حتى للأيدى المسترخية وللركب المخلعة" (عب 12:12). "قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف, وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ" (مت 20:12). إنه جاء ليخلص, يخلص الكل. وكل هؤلاء مرضى وضعفاء وخطاة، ومحتاجون إليه. وهو قد قال: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى ما جئت لأدعو أبراراً بل خطاة إلى التوبة" (مر 17:2). 

من أجل هذا, لم يجد المسيح غضاضة أن يحضر ولائم الخطاة والعشارين ويجالسهم ويأكل معهم ويجتذبهم إليه بالحب. ويقول للمرأة التى ضبطت فى ذات الفعل: "وأنا أيضًا لا أدينك" (يو 11:8) لأنه ما جاء ليدينها بل ليخلصها. 

 وهكذا قيل عنه إنه "محب للعشارين والخطاة" (مت 19:11). 

بل إنه جعل أحد هؤلاء العشارين رسوًلا من الأثنى عشر (متى). وأجتذب زكا رئيس العشارين للتوبة وزاره ليخلصه هو وأهل بيته, وقال: "اليوم حدث خلاص لأهل هذا البيت إذ هو أيضا إبن لإبراهيم" (لو 9:19). فتزمروا عليه قائلين: "أنه دخل ليبيت عند رجل خاطئ"  ولكنه كان يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. 

 إنه لم يحتقر الخطاة مطلقا, فالأحتقار لا يخلصهم! إنما يخلصهم الحب والأهتمام, والرعاية والأفتقاد, والعلاج المناسب…..العالم كله كان فى أيام المسيح "قصبة مرضوضة وفتيلة مدخنة". فهل لو العالم فسد وهلك, يتخلى عنه الرب؟! كلا… بل يعيده إلى صوابه. 

حتى الذين قالوا إصلبه, قدم لهم الخلاص أيضاً. وقال للآب وهو على الصليب: "يا أبتاه أغفر لهم , لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 34:23). ولماذا قال: "أغفر لهم"؟….لأنه جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. ولهذا فتح باب الفردوس أمام اللص المصلوب معه….. 

لم يكن ينظر إلى خطايا الناس, إنما إلى محبته هو.لم ينظر إلى تعدياتنا, إنما إلى مغفرته التى لا تحد. أما تعدياتنا فقد جاء لكى يمحوها بدمه. وحينما كان ينظر إليها, كان يرى فيها ضعفنا. لذلك قال له المرتل: "إن كنت للآثام راصداً يا رب, يا رب من يثبت؟! لأن من عندك المغفرة" (مز 130). 

إنه درس لنا, لكى لا نيأس, بل نطلب ما قد هلك. هناك حالات معقدة فى الخدمة نقول عنها: "لا فائدة فيها" , فنتركها ونهملها كأن لا حل لها, بل نقول إنها من نوع الشجرة التى لا تصنع ثمراً، فتقطع وتلقى فى النار (يو 10:3). أما السيد المسيح فلم ييأس مطلقاً, حتى من إقامة الميت الذى قال عنه أحباؤه إنه قد أنتن لأنه مات من أربعة أيام (يو 11). 

وهذا درس لنا أيضاً لكى نغفر لمن أساء إلينا. لأن الرب فى تخليصه ما قد هلك, إنما يغفر لمن أساء اليه. فالذى هلك هو خاطئ أساء إلى الله. والرب جاء يطلب خلاصه……!! كم ملايين والآف ملايين عاملهم الرب هكذا, بكل صبر وكل طول أناة، حتى تابوا وخلصوا. وبلطفه أقتادهم إلى التوبة (رو 4:2). 

كثيرون سعى الرب إليهم دون أن يفكروا فى خلاصهم.وضرب مثالاً لذلك: الخروف الضال, والدرهم المفقود (لو15). ومثال ذلك أيضا الذين يقف الله على بابهم ويقرع, لكى يفتحوا له (رؤ 20:3). وكذلك الأمم الذين ما كانوا يسعون إلى الخلاص, ولكن السيد المسيح جاء لكى يخلصهم  ويفتح لهم أبواب الإيمان. ويقول لعبده بولس: "إذهب فإنى سأرسلك بعيداً إلى الأمم" (أع21:22) لما ذكر القديس بولس هذه العبارة التى قالها له الرب صرخ اليهود عليه قائلين إنه: "لا يجوز أن يعيش" (أع 22:22).ولكن هداية الأمم كانت قصد المسيح الذى جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. 

جاء الرب يغير النفوس الخاطئة إلى أفضل.غير المؤمنين جاء يمنحهم الإيمان.والخاطئون جاء يمنحهم التوبة. والذين لا يريدون الخير جاء يمنحهم الإرادة. والذين رفضوه جاء يصالحهم ويصلحهم. وهكذا كان يجول يصنع خيراً (أع38:10). 

حتى المتسلط عليهم إبليس جاء ليعتقهم ويشفيهم. 

لذلك نحن نناديه فى أوشية المرضى ونقول له: "رجاء من ليس له رجاء, ومعين من ليس له معين. عزاء صغيرى النفوس, وميناء الذين فى العاصف". كل هؤلاء لهم رجاء فى المسيح الذى جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك….إنه عزاء الهالكين وأملهم. 

لذلك دعى أسمه "يسوع" أى المخلص, لأنه جاء يخلص. ولذلك فإن ملاك الرب المبشر ليوسف النجار, قال له عن العذراء القديسة: "ستلد أبناً, وتدعو أسمه يسوع, لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم" (مت 21:1). مجرد إسمه يحمل معنى رسالته التى جاء من أجلها, أنه جاء يخلص ما قد هلك……. 

جاء يبشر المساكين, يعصب منكسرى القلوب. ينادى للمسبيين بالعتق, وللمأسورين بالإطلاق"(إش 1:61). ما أحلاها بشرى جاء المسيح بها. لم يقدم للناس إلهاً جباراً يخافونه….بل قدم لهم أباً حنوناً يفتح لهم أحضانه, يلبسهم حلة جديدة. ويضع خاتماً فى أصبعهم , ويذبح لهم العجل المسمن (لو 15). إلهاً يخلصهم من خطاياهم , ويمسح كل دمعة من عيونهم. 

وهكذا أرتبط الخلاص بأسم المسيح وبعمله وفدائه. فإن كنت محتاجاً للخلاص, فأطلبه منه: يخلصك من عاداتك الخاطئة, ومن طبعك الموروث, ومن خطاياك المحبوبة, ومن كل نقائصك. ينضح عليك بزوفاه فتخلص, ويغسلك فتبيض أكثر من الثلج. هذه هى صورة المسيح المحببة إلى النفس, الدافعة إلى الرجاء. 

فإن أردت أن تكون صورة المسيح, أفعل مثله. أطلب خلاص كل أحد. أفتقد سلامة أخوتك. وأولاً عليك أن تحب الناس كما أحبهم المسيح, وتبذل نفسك عنهم – فى حدود إمكاناتك – كما بذل المسيح. وتكون مستعداً أن تضحى بنفسك من أجلهم. بهذا تدخل فاعلية الميلاد فى حياتك. 

ثم أنظر ماذا كانت وسائل المسيح لأجل خلاص الناس. أستخدم طريقة التعليم, فكان يعظ ويكرز, ويشرح للناس الطريق السليم , حتى يسلكون بالروح وليس بالحرف. وأستخدم أيضاً أسلوب القدوة الصالحة. وبهذا ترك لنا مثالاً, حتى كما سلك ذاك, ينبغى أن نسلك نحن أيضاً 

( 1يو 6:2). وأستخدم المسيح الحب, وطول الأناة, والصبر على النفوس حتى تنضج. كما أستخدم الأتضاع والهدوء والوداعة. وأخيرًا بذل ذاته, مات عن غيره, حامًلا خطايا الكل……… 

فأفعل ما تستطيعه من كل هذا. وأشترك مع المسيح, على الأقل فى أن تطلب ما قد هلك, وتقدمه للمسيح يخلصه. 

وعلى الأقل قدم صلاة عن غيرك ليدخل الرب فى حياته ويخلصه. والصلاة بلا شك هى عمل فى إمكانك. ولا تكن عنيفاً ولا قاسياً فى معاملة الخطاة, بل تذكر قول الرسول: "أيها الأخوة إن انسيق إنسان, فأخذ فى زلة , فأصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة" (غل 1:6). كما إستخدم الرب روح الوداعة فى طلب الناس وتخليصهم……….


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*


لماذا جاء السيد المسيح إلى عالمنا 
 لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


هذا يوضحه الإنجيلى بقوله: "لأن أبن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك" (لو10:19) وهذ1 يعنى الخطاة الهالكين. ولماذا جاء يخلصهم؟ السبب أنه أحبهم على الرغم من خطاياهم!! وفى هذا يقول الكتاب: "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد, لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به, بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو16:3). أذن هو حب أدى إلى البذل, بالفداء. 

قصة ميلاد المسيح إذن, هى فى جوهرها قصة حب. 

أحب الله العالم, العالم الخاطئ , المقهور من الشيطان, المغلوب من الخطية……العالم الضعيف العاجز عن أنقاذ نفسه! أحب هذا العالم الذى لا يفكر فى حب نفسه حباً حقيقياً, ولا يسعى إلى خلاص نفسه……بل العالم الذى فى خطيته أنقلبت أمامه جميع المفاهيم والموازين, فأصبح عالما ضائعاً. والعجيب أن الله لم يأت ليدين هذا العالم الخاطئ, بل ليخلصه، فقال: "ما جئت لأدين العالم, بل لأخلص العالم" (يو47:12). لم يأت ليوقع علينا الدينونة, بل ليحمل عنا الدينونة. من حبه لنا وجدنا واقعين تحت حكم الموت, فجاء يموت عنا. ومن أجل حبه لنا, أخلى ذاته, وأخذ شكل العبد, وصار إنساناً. 

كانت محبة الله لنا مملوءة أتضاعاً, فى ميلاده, وفى صلبه. 

فى هذا الأتضاع قبل أن يولد فى مذود بقر, وأن يهرب من هيرودس, كما فى إتضاعه أطاع حتى الموت, موت الصليب, وقبل كل الآلام والإهانات لكى يخلص هذا الإنسان الذى هلك. 

رأى الرب كم فعلت الخطية بالإنسان!!! فتحنن عليه….. 

كان الإنسان الذى خلق على صورة الله ومثاله قد أنحدر فى سقوطه إلى أسفل, وعرف من الخطايا ما لا يحصى عدده, حتى وصل إلى عبادة الأصنام "وقال ليس إله"….."الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معاً" (مز 1:14-3)….. ووصلت الخطية حتى إلى المواضع المقدسة. 

الإنسان وقف من الله موقف عداء. ورد الله على العداء بالحب!!!! 

فجاء فى محبته "يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك". وطبعاً الهالك هو الإنسان الذى عصى الله وتحداه, 

وكسر وصاياه, وبعد عن محبته, "وحفر لنفسه آباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء" (أر 13:2)……ولكن الله – كما أختبره داود النبى "لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا, ولم يجازنا حسب أثامنا, وإنما….كبعد المشرق عن المغرب, أبعد عنا معاصينا" (مز10:103-12). ولماذا فعل هكذا؟ يقول المرتل: "لأنه يعرف جبلتنا. يذكر أننا تراب نحن" (مز 14:103). 

حقاً إن الله نفذ (محبة الأعداء) على أعلى مستوى…. 

جاء الرب فى ملء الزمان, حينما أظلمت الدنيا كلها, وصار الشيطان رئيساً لهذا العالم(يو30:14) وأنتشرت الوثنية, وكثرت الأديان, وتعددت الآلهة…. ولم يعد للرب سوى بقية قليلة, قال عنها إشعياء النبى:"لولا أن رب الجنود أبقى لنا بقية صغيرة, لصرنا مثل سدوم وشابهنا عمورة"(إش9:1) 

وجاء الرب ليخلص هذا العالم الضائع, يخلصه من الموت ومن الخطية.وقف العالم أمام الله عاجزاً, يقول له: "الشر الذى لست أريده, إياه أفعل"…… "ليس ساكنا فى شئ صالح" ……"أن أفعل الحسنى لست أجد" (رو 17:7-19). أنا محكوم على بالموت والهلاك.  وليس غيرك مخلص (إش 11:43). هذا ما تقوله أفضل العناصر فى العالم, فكم وكم الأشرار الذين يشربون الخطية كالماء, ولا يفكرون فى خلاصهم!! 

 إن كان الذى يريد الخير لا يستطيعه, فكم بالأولى الذى لا يريده؟!                             إنه حقًا قد هلك ……لم يقل الكتاب عن المسيح إنه جاء يطلب من هو معرض للهلاك, وإنما من قد هلك….لأن "أجرة الخطية هى الموت" (رو 23:6). 

 والرب فى سمائه أستمع إلى آنات القلوب وهى تقول: قلبى قد تغير: الله لم أعد أطلبه. والخير لم أعد أريده. والتوبه لا أبحث عنها ولا أفكر فيها, ولا أريدها. لماذا؟؟ لأن "النور جاء العالم, ولكن العالم أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور, لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة" (يو19:3). وما دام قد أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور, إذن فسوف لا يطلب النور ولا يسعى إليه!!! 

 هذا العالم الذى يحب الظلمة, جاء الرب ليخلصه من ظلمته. "إلى خاصته جاء, وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو 11:1). وعدم قبولهم له معناه أنهم هلكوا. والرب قد جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. رفضهم له لا يعنى أنه هو يرفضهم. بل على العكس يسعى إليهم, لكى يخلصهم من هذا الرفض. "لأنه يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون" (1 تى 4:2). 

 كذلك جاء يطلب الوثنيين الذين يعبدون آلهه أخرى غيره. هم لا يعرفونه. ولكنه يعرفهم ويعرف ضياعهم. وقد جاء لكى يطلبهم "النور أضاء فى الظلمة. والظلمة لم تدركه" (يو 5:1) ولكنه لم يتركهم لعدم إدراكهم له. إنما جاء ليعطيهم علم معرفته. وقد قال للآب عن كل هؤلاء الذين جاء ليخلصهم: "عرفتهم أسمك وسأعرفهم, ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به, وأكون أنا فيهم" (يو 26:17). 

ما أكثر ما أحتمل الرب لكى يخلص ما قد هلك. 

لست أقصد فقط ما أحتمله على الصليب ولكنى أقصد أيضًا ما أحتمله أثناء كرازته من الذين رفضوه , حتى من خاصته!!! التى لم تقبله…. حقًا ما أعجب هذا أن يأتى شخص ليخلصك, فترفضه وترفض خلاصه. ومع ذلك يصر على أن يخلصك!!!! 

حتى الذين أغلقوا أبوابهم فى وجهه, صبر عليهم حتى خلصهم. كان فى محبته وفى طول أناته, لا ييأس من أحد…..جاء يعطى الرجاء لكل أحد, ويفتح باب الخلاص أمام الكل…."يعطى الرجاء حتى للأيدى المسترخية وللركب المخلعة" (عب 12:12). "قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف, وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ" (مت 20:12). إنه جاء ليخلص, يخلص الكل. وكل هؤلاء مرضى وضعفاء وخطاة، ومحتاجون إليه. وهو قد قال: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى ما جئت لأدعو أبراراً بل خطاة إلى التوبة" (مر 17:2). 

من أجل هذا, لم يجد المسيح غضاضة أن يحضر ولائم الخطاة والعشارين ويجالسهم ويأكل معهم ويجتذبهم إليه بالحب. ويقول للمرأة التى ضبطت فى ذات الفعل: "وأنا أيضًا لا أدينك" (يو 11:8) لأنه ما جاء ليدينها بل ليخلصها. 

 وهكذا قيل عنه إنه "محب للعشارين والخطاة" (مت 19:11). 

بل إنه جعل أحد هؤلاء العشارين رسوًلا من الأثنى عشر (متى). وأجتذب زكا رئيس العشارين للتوبة وزاره ليخلصه هو وأهل بيته, وقال: "اليوم حدث خلاص لأهل هذا البيت إذ هو أيضا إبن لإبراهيم" (لو 9:19). فتزمروا عليه قائلين: "أنه دخل ليبيت عند رجل خاطئ"  ولكنه كان يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. 

 إنه لم يحتقر الخطاة مطلقا, فالأحتقار لا يخلصهم! إنما يخلصهم الحب والأهتمام, والرعاية والأفتقاد, والعلاج المناسب…..العالم كله كان فى أيام المسيح "قصبة مرضوضة وفتيلة مدخنة". فهل لو العالم فسد وهلك, يتخلى عنه الرب؟! كلا… بل يعيده إلى صوابه. 

حتى الذين قالوا إصلبه, قدم لهم الخلاص أيضاً. وقال للآب وهو على الصليب: "يا أبتاه أغفر لهم , لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 34:23). ولماذا قال: "أغفر لهم"؟….لأنه جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. ولهذا فتح باب الفردوس أمام اللص المصلوب معه….. 

لم يكن ينظر إلى خطايا الناس, إنما إلى محبته هو.لم ينظر إلى تعدياتنا, إنما إلى مغفرته التى لا تحد. أما تعدياتنا فقد جاء لكى يمحوها بدمه. وحينما كان ينظر إليها, كان يرى فيها ضعفنا. لذلك قال له المرتل: "إن كنت للآثام راصداً يا رب, يا رب من يثبت؟! لأن من عندك المغفرة" (مز 130). 

إنه درس لنا, لكى لا نيأس, بل نطلب ما قد هلك. هناك حالات معقدة فى الخدمة نقول عنها: "لا فائدة فيها" , فنتركها ونهملها كأن لا حل لها, بل نقول إنها من نوع الشجرة التى لا تصنع ثمراً، فتقطع وتلقى فى النار (يو 10:3). أما السيد المسيح فلم ييأس مطلقاً, حتى من إقامة الميت الذى قال عنه أحباؤه إنه قد أنتن لأنه مات من أربعة أيام (يو 11). 

وهذا درس لنا أيضاً لكى نغفر لمن أساء إلينا. لأن الرب فى تخليصه ما قد هلك, إنما يغفر لمن أساء اليه. فالذى هلك هو خاطئ أساء إلى الله. والرب جاء يطلب خلاصه……!! كم ملايين والآف ملايين عاملهم الرب هكذا, بكل صبر وكل طول أناة، حتى تابوا وخلصوا. وبلطفه أقتادهم إلى التوبة (رو 4:2). 

كثيرون سعى الرب إليهم دون أن يفكروا فى خلاصهم.وضرب مثالاً لذلك: الخروف الضال, والدرهم المفقود (لو15). ومثال ذلك أيضا الذين يقف الله على بابهم ويقرع, لكى يفتحوا له (رؤ 20:3). وكذلك الأمم الذين ما كانوا يسعون إلى الخلاص, ولكن السيد المسيح جاء لكى يخلصهم  ويفتح لهم أبواب الإيمان. ويقول لعبده بولس: "إذهب فإنى سأرسلك بعيداً إلى الأمم" (أع21:22) لما ذكر القديس بولس هذه العبارة التى قالها له الرب صرخ اليهود عليه قائلين إنه: "لا يجوز أن يعيش" (أع 22:22).ولكن هداية الأمم كانت قصد المسيح الذى جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. 

جاء الرب يغير النفوس الخاطئة إلى أفضل.غير المؤمنين جاء يمنحهم الإيمان.والخاطئون جاء يمنحهم التوبة. والذين لا يريدون الخير جاء يمنحهم الإرادة. والذين رفضوه جاء يصالحهم ويصلحهم. وهكذا كان يجول يصنع خيراً (أع38:10). 

حتى المتسلط عليهم إبليس جاء ليعتقهم ويشفيهم. 




لذلك نحن نناديه فى أوشية المرضى ونقول له: "رجاء من ليس له رجاء, ومعين من ليس له معين. عزاء صغيرى النفوس, وميناء الذين فى العاصف". كل هؤلاء لهم رجاء فى المسيح الذى جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك….إنه عزاء الهالكين وأملهم. 

لذلك دعى أسمه "يسوع" أى المخلص, لأنه جاء يخلص. ولذلك فإن ملاك الرب المبشر ليوسف النجار, قال له عن العذراء القديسة: "ستلد أبناً, وتدعو أسمه يسوع, لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم" (مت 21:1). مجرد إسمه يحمل معنى رسالته التى جاء من أجلها, أنه جاء يخلص ما قد هلك……. 

جاء يبشر المساكين, يعصب منكسرى القلوب. ينادى للمسبيين بالعتق, وللمأسورين بالإطلاق"(إش 1:61). ما أحلاها بشرى جاء المسيح بها. لم يقدم للناس إلهاً جباراً يخافونه….بل قدم لهم أباً حنوناً يفتح لهم أحضانه, يلبسهم حلة جديدة. ويضع خاتماً فى أصبعهم , ويذبح لهم العجل المسمن (لو 15). إلهاً يخلصهم من خطاياهم , ويمسح كل دمعة من عيونهم. 

وهكذا أرتبط الخلاص بأسم المسيح وبعمله وفدائه. فإن كنت محتاجاً للخلاص, فأطلبه منه: يخلصك من عاداتك الخاطئة, ومن طبعك الموروث, ومن خطاياك المحبوبة, ومن كل نقائصك. ينضح عليك بزوفاه فتخلص, ويغسلك فتبيض أكثر من الثلج. هذه هى صورة المسيح المحببة إلى النفس, الدافعة إلى الرجاء. 

فإن أردت أن تكون صورة المسيح, أفعل مثله. أطلب خلاص كل أحد. أفتقد سلامة أخوتك. وأولاً عليك أن تحب الناس كما أحبهم المسيح, وتبذل نفسك عنهم – فى حدود إمكاناتك – كما بذل المسيح. وتكون مستعداً أن تضحى بنفسك من أجلهم. بهذا تدخل فاعلية الميلاد فى حياتك. 

ثم أنظر ماذا كانت وسائل المسيح لأجل خلاص الناس. أستخدم طريقة التعليم, فكان يعظ ويكرز, ويشرح للناس الطريق السليم , حتى يسلكون بالروح وليس بالحرف. وأستخدم أيضاً أسلوب القدوة الصالحة. وبهذا ترك لنا مثالاً, حتى كما سلك ذاك, ينبغى أن نسلك نحن أيضاً 

( 1يو 6:2). وأستخدم المسيح الحب, وطول الأناة, والصبر على النفوس حتى تنضج. كما أستخدم الأتضاع والهدوء والوداعة. وأخيرًا بذل ذاته, مات عن غيره, حامًلا خطايا الكل……… 

فأفعل ما تستطيعه من كل هذا. وأشترك مع المسيح, على الأقل فى أن تطلب ما قد هلك, وتقدمه للمسيح يخلصه. 

وعلى الأقل قدم صلاة عن غيرك ليدخل الرب فى حياته ويخلصه. والصلاة بلا شك هى عمل فى إمكانك. ولا تكن عنيفاً ولا قاسياً فى معاملة الخطاة, بل تذكر قول الرسول: "أيها الأخوة إن انسيق إنسان, فأخذ فى زلة , فأصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة" (غل 1:6). كما إستخدم الرب روح الوداعة فى طلب الناس وتخليصهم……….


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*

الحكمة



  لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث







نشكر الله الذى منحنا أن نعرف الطريق الروحى الذى يوصلنا إليه. كما وضع لنا علامات الطريق نستدل بها حتى لا نضل. وقد جعل للطريق الروحى خطوات منتظمة. كل واحدة منها توصل إلى الأخرى. والكل يقود خطانا إلى الهدف الوحيد الذى هو الله. فما هى نقطة البدء فى الطريق الروحى؟ إنها مخافة الله حسب قول الوحى الألهى مرتين: 

بدء الحكمة مخافة الله (أم 1:9)    و    رأس الحكمة مخافة الله (مز 10:111) 

محبة الله ومخافته  ولكن البعض قد لا يروقهم الحديث عن مخافة الله. وقد أعتادوا أن نكلمهم بأستمرار عن محبته. وفى الواقع أن محبة الله لا تتعارض مطلقا مع مخافته. إنما هى درجة أعلى منها تجتازها ولكن تظل محتفظة بها. تماما مثل تلميذ وصل إلى المرحلة الجامعية  وأجتاز مرحلة القراءة والكتابة والحساب، ولكنه لا يزال محتفظآ بهذه المعلومات لا يستغنى عنها. ولكن الذين يهربون من مخافة الله يحتجون بقول القديس يوحنا الرسول "لا خوف فى المحبة. بل المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف إلى الخارج" (1 يو 18:4). وللرد على هذا نقول: من منا قد وصل إلى هذه المحبة الكاملة؟! المحبة التى تحب بها الرب من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قدرتك (تث 5:6)(متى 37:22) المحبة التى تملك كل مشاعرك حتى ما تعود تحب شيئآ فى العالم موقنآ أن "محبة العالم عداوة لله" (يع 4:4) وأنه "إن أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب" (1 يو 15:2). هل وصلت إلى هذة الدرجة؟ وهل وصلت إلى الحب الالهى...الذى يجعلك تصلى كل حين ولا تمل (لو 1:18)، بل تصلى بكل عواطفك وأنت فى عمق الحب وعمق التأمل؟... إن وصلت إلى هذه الدرجة فلن تخاف، لأن حبك الكامل لله يطرح الخوف إلى الخارج. إن كنت لا تزال تخطئ وتسقط وتبتعد أحيانآ عن الله، فلا تنسب إلى ذاتك المحبة الكاملة. وإن كنت تفتر أحيانآ فى روحياتك، ولست عميقآ فى صلواتك وتأملاتك، فلا شك أنك لم تصل بعد إلى المحبة الكاملة ويفيدك أن تعيش فى المخافة. وثق أن مخافة الله هى الطريق الذى يوصلك إلى المحبة.إن كنت تخاف الله، فسوف تخاف أن تخطئ لكى لا تتعرض لعقوبة الله ولغضبه....... 

وسوف تخاف من السقوط، لأن الخطية تفصلك عن الله وملائكته، وتفصلك عن الملكوت ومجمع القديسين. لذلك فإن مخافة الله تدفعك إلى حفظ الوصايا....وكلما سلكت فى طريق الله، ستشعر يقينآ بلذة فى الحياة الروحية، وتفرح بوصايا الله كمن وجد غنائم كثيرة (مز119). وتفرح بالقائلين لك إلى بيت الرب نذهب وسوف تفرح بهذة الحياة الروحية، وتقول للرب "محبوب هو إسمك يارب فهو طول النهار تلاوتى" (مز97:119). وهكذا تنتقل تدريجيا من المخافة إلى المحبة، ثم تنمو فى المحبة حتى تصل إلى المحبة الكاملة، فيزول الخوف. 

إن الله الذى خلق طبيعتنا، والذى يعرف ضعفنا وميلنا للسقوط، كما يعرف قدرة عدونا الشيطان الذى يجول كأسد يزأر ملتمسا من يبتلعه  (1 بط 8:5)...إلهنا هذا يعرف تمامآ مقدار الفوائد الروحية التى تكمن فى المخافة، لذلك قدم لنا هذه الفضيلة حتى ننتفع بها، وحتى نتدرج منها إلى المحبة تدرجا طبيعيا سهلآ، ثم ننمو فى المحبة. فما هى الفوائد الروحية لمخافة الله؟ 

أولآ:هى حصن من السقوط 

إنها رادع لنا يمنعنا من أرتكاب الخطية. فإن سقطنا، تكون مخافة الله حافزآ لنا على التوبة.. نقول هذا لأن كثيرين قفزوا إلى محبة الله دون أن يعبروا على مخافته، وأصبح كلامهم كله عن الله المحب العطوف المتأنى، الذى لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا ولم يجازينا حسب آثامنا (مز 10:103)....هؤلاء لم يفهموا المحبة فهما سليمآ. ولأنهم لم يتعودا المخافة، قادهم هذا إلى الأستهانة والأستهتار وعدم الأهتمام بالوصية، وبالتالى إلى السقوط. فما هى المحبة إذن؟ إنها ليست مجرد مشاعر. فالرب يقول: من يحبنى يحفظ وصاياى (يو3:14). والقديس يوحنا الرسول الذى قال إن المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف إلى خارج، هو نفسه الذى قال فى نفس رسالته "لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق" (1يو18:3)...فما هى هذه المحبة العملية؟ إنه يقول "إن هذه هى محبة الله أن تحفظ وصاياه" (1يو3:5)...طبعا نحفظها عن حب 

ولكن هذه درجة عالية، يسبقها أن نحفظ الوصايا عن طريق المخافة...وطبيعة الناس هكذا: لم يولدوا قديسين، بل جاهدوا بمخافة الله، وبالتغصب وقهر النفس، حتى وصلوا إلى المحبة. وهكذا يقول القديس بولس الرسول "مكملين القداسة فى خوف الله" (2كو1:7). أذن كيف نكمل القداسة فى خوف الله؟ وكيف نطيع أيضا القديس بطرس الرسول فى قوله "سيروا زمان غربتكم بخوف" (1بط17:1)....يبدأ الانسان حياته الروحية بالحرص الشديد من السقوط فى  الخطية...يخاف من العثرات ومن الأغراءات ومن حروب الشياطين، وغير مغتر بقوته ومقاومته واضعا أمامه قول الرسول"لا تستكبر بل خف" (رو20:11). وهو أيضا يخاف أن يغضب الله، ويضع أمامه قول السيد المسيح له المجد "لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد..بل خافوا بالحرى من الذى يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما فى جهنم" (متى28:10). "نعم من هذا خافوا" (لو5:12). هذا هو الخوف من عقوبة الله، يبدأ به الإنسان، وقد يستمر معه طول الحياة...وقد قال أحد الآباء "أخاف من ثلاثة أوقات: وقت خروج روحى من جسدى، ووقت وقفى أمام منبر الله العادل، ووقت صدور الحكم على".....ولا شك أن هذه الأوقات الثلاثة مخيفة لكل إنسان، إلا للذين عاشوا فى محبة الله الكاملة، وتمتعوا بعشرته المقدسة فى أعماقها، ولم يعد ضميرهم يبكتهم على شئ. أما الذى يخشى أن ينكشف فى حياته شئ يوم تفتح الأسفار، فهذا لابد أن يخاف. والخير أن يخاف الانسان ههنا، من أن يخاف فى يوم الدينونة.....لأنه خوفه ههنا إنما يقوده إلى التوبة وإلى الصلح مع الله إن أراد. أما ذلك الخوف فى يوم الدين، فإنه خوف خرج عن حدود الأرادة البشرية. الخوف ههنا يعطينا حياة الخشوع، وحياة الدموع، ويعطينا الأرادة فى الرجوع. ويكون سياجا لنا فى الطريق حتى لا ننحرف...ونحن نقول فى صلاة الشكر "أمنحنا أن نكمل هذا اليوم المقدس وكل أيام حياتنا، بكل سلام مع مخافتك". عجيب أن أشخاصا يخافون من الناس، ولا يخافون الله....يخافون أن يخطئوا أمام الناس لئلا يصغر قدرهم فى أعينهم. ويخافون أن تنكشف خطاياهم أمام الناس، خوفآ من الفضيحة. ولكنهم مع ذلك يرتكبون أية خطية أمام الله بلا خوف ما دام الأمر فى خفية عن الناس. أنهم يستغلون طيبة الله ومحبته!!! ويستغلون إيمانهم برحمة الله وحنوه وتسامحه ومغفرته وقلبه الواسع الذى غفر للزانية وللناكر، ويقودهم هذا للأسف الشديد إلى التساهل فى كل حقوق الله عليهم! ويعيشون فى حياتهم الروحية بلا جدية وبلا التزام!!....وكأن الله إن كان لا يعاتبنا، ولا يعاقبنا، فلا أهتمام من جانبنا ونصل بهذا إلى اللامبالاة.... إن المحبة الكاملة التى تطرح الخوف هى للقديسين الكبار، وليس للمبتدئين فى التوبة أو المقصريين فى روحياتهم. لذلك عش فى مخافة الله، ولا تقفز قفزآ إلى المحبة، بطريقة نظرية تدعى فيها ما ليس لك..ولا تحتقر مخافة الله كدرجة بسيطة لا تصلح لك!! إنما ثق تماما أنك إذا كنت أمينآ فى القليل الذى هو المخافة فسيقيمك الله على الكثير  الذى هو المحبة.إذن سر فى حياتك الروحية بنظام يوصلك إلى الله. وبخطوة سليمة تقودك إلى خطوة أخرى بطريقة عملية.دون أشتهاء لمظهرية لها صورة الروحانية ولا توصلك!! إن قمة الحياة الروحية هى حقآ المحبة الكاملة. ولكنك لا تبدأ بالقمة، إبدأ بالمخافة حينئذ تصل إلى القمة دون أن تعثر، وبخاصة فى هذا الجيل المستهتر الذى كثرت فيه الخطية والذى كثرت فيه الشكوك والعثرات، والذى يوجد فيه من ينكرون وجود الله ومن يجدفون عليه...ومن ينتقدون وصاياه ويسخرون ببعضها، ويتذمرون على الله أحيانا ويخاصمونه!!!. الذى فيه مخافة الله يتقدم كل يوم لأنه يخاف عدم الوصول إلى هدفه. أما الذى ليست فيه مخافة الله فإنه ينحدر كل يوم إلى أسفل. الذى يخاف الله يرى طريق الكمال طويلا جدآ أمامه: فيحاول بكل جهد أن يصل. مثل تلميذ يجد أمامه مقررآ طويلآ لم يحصل منه عشره، فيخاف أن يدركه الامتحان دون أن ينتهى منه ويدفعه الخوف إلى مزيد من الجهد. ونحن أمامنا منهج روحى طويل، يتلخص فى كلمتين القداسة والكمال، قال لنا الرب "كونوا أنتم كاملين، كما أن أباكم الذى فى السموات هو كامل" (متى48:5) وقال أيضا "كونوا قديسين" ...فمن منا وصل إلى هذا المستوى؟؟ لذلك نخاف أن يدركنا الموت ولم نصل، ويدفعنا الخوف إلى الجهاد....لماذا إذن لا نسلك فى مخافة الله؟ هناك أسباب نذكر منها: 

 لا يخاف الإنسان الذى لم يفحص ذاته بعد، ولم يعرف حقيقته وماضيه، وخطاياه وضعفاته. ولم يعرف المستوى الروحى المطلوب منه، وما يلزمه من سعى ومن جهد...كذلك لا يخاف الذى لا يضع الدينونة أمام عينيه، لذلك تذكرنا الكنيسة بهذه الحقيقة كل يوم فى قطع صلاة النوم، وفى قطع صلاة نصف الليل، حتى نستيقظ من غفلتنا فى الحياة....كذلك لا يخاف الإنسان الذى تجرفه دوامة العالم فلا يعلم أين هو؟! يلفه العالم فى طياته، ويغرقه فى لججه، ويجره فى مشغوليات لا تحصى بحيث لا يبقى له وقتآ يفكر فيه فى مصيره، أو وقتآ يفكر فيه فى روحياته.وقد يقع فى عدم المخافة، لأن الأوساط الخارجية التى تؤثر عليه ليست فيها مخافة الله فتساعده على السير بنفس الأسلوب. والذى لم يصل إلى المخافة بعد، كيف يمكنه أن يصل إلى المحبة؟؟بل وكيف يمكنه أن يصل إلى المحبة الكاملة التى تطرح الخوف إلى الخارج؟؟ 

أننا لا نخاف لأننا لا نضع الله أمام أعيننا، فننساه وننسى وصاياه كما قال المزمور عن الخطاة  

"لم يسبقوا أن يجعلوا الله أمامهم". وكذلك لأننا نفكر فى العالم الحاضر...ولا نفكر مطلقا فى العالم الآخر وفى الدينونة. لذلك حسنآ قال الكتاب إن القديس بولس الرسول لما تكلم عن البر والدينونة والتعفف، أرتعب فيلكس الوالى (أع25:24). كذلك نصل إلى مخافة الله إن تذكرنا قول الرب لكل واحد من رعاة كنائس آسيا "أنا عارف أعمالك" (رؤ2،3). هذه كلها أسباب تمنع المخافة. ولكن هناك تداريب تساعدنا على أقتناء مخافة الله: حاول أن تخاف الله، على الأقل كما تخاف الناس. الشئ الذى تخاف أن تعمله أمام الناس لا تعمله أمام الله. والفكر الذى تخاف أن يعرفه الناس أو تخاف أن ينكشف عندما تفيق من التخدير، هذا لا تفكر فيه أمام الله الذى يقرأ كل أفكارك ويفحصها. وأعلم أن كل أفكارك ستنكشف أمام الخليقة كلها فى اليوم الأخير، إلا التى تبت عنها ومحيت. والخطايا الخفية التى تخجل من أرتكابها أمام الناس، فتعملها فى الظلام، حاول أن تخجل منها أمام الله الذى يراها. لتكن لله هيبة تجعلك تستحى منه ومن أرتكاب الخطية أمامه....أتخاف الناس، ولا تخاف الله الذى خلق هؤلاء الناس من تراب. لهذا اسلك أمام الله فى أستحياء، وأعرف أنه ينظرك ويسمعك فى كل ما تفعله. كذلك أحتفظ بهيبة كل ما يتعلق بالله وكل ما يخصه. قف فى صلاتك بكل توقير وخشوع لكى تدخل مخافة الله فى قلبك...وتذكر أنك تقف بأحترام أمام رؤسائك. فكيف لا تكون كذلك أمام الله أيضا. أعط هيبة لكتاب الله: فلا تضع شيئا فوقه، ولا تطالعه بغير أحترام، وتذكر أن الشماس يصيح فى الكنيسة قائلا "قفوا بخوف من الله وأنصتوا لسماع الأنجيل المقدس". وأن كنت تهاب كلام الله، فسوف تهاب الله نفسه. أستح من  ملائكة الله القديسين الذين حولك، يرونك ويسمعونك. وأعرف أن أخطاءك البشعة تفصلك عن عشرة الملائكة فينصرفون عنك، ويتركونك إلى أعدائك المحاربين لك. وعليك أن تخاف من هذا جدآ. كذلك أستح من أرواح القديسين الذين يرونك فى الخطية، هم وأرواح معارفك، وأصدقائك بل وأعدائك الذين أنتقلوا.....أسلك فى مخافة الله لتصل إلى محبته. وتذكر قول الرسول "أحبوا الأخوة..خافوا الله" (1 بط17:2). وقول الملاك فى سفر الرؤيا "خافوا الله، وأعطوه مجدآ" (رؤ14).    وأعلم أن مخافة الله موجودة فى العهد الجديد، كما فى العهد القديم. ومحبة الله موجودة فى العهد القديم كما فى العهد الجديد


----------



## غصن زيتون (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*

الروح القدس وحياتنا الروحية 

قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

أ- إن الإنسان تتولى روحه البشرية قيادة جسده.
ب- إن روحه البشرية تكون تحت قيادة روح الله.



       أما عن العنصر الأول فيقول القديس بولس الرسول " لا شئ من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم فى المسيح يسوع، السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح، لأن إهتمام الجسد هو موت. ولكن إهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام" (رو 1:8،6). ويقول أيضاً: "اسلكوا بالروح، فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد" (غل 16:5).


       أما عن العنصر الثانى فيقول: "لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله، فأولئك هم أبناء الله" (رو 14:8).


       إذن المفروض أن يكون الإنسان تحت قيادة روح الله فى كل عمله يعمله. فيشترك روح الله معه فى كل عمل..
وبشركتنا مع الروح القدس، تظهر ثمار الروح فى حياتنا. 


       وقد ذكر القديس بولس الرسول ثمر الروح فى رسالته إلى غلاطية فقال: "وأما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام، طول أناة لطف صلاح إيمان، وداعة تعفف. ضد أمثال هذه ليس ناموس" (غل 22:5،23). 


       ثمار الروح تأتى نتيجة لعمل الروح القدس فى الإنسان، ونتيجة لإستجابة روح الإنسان لعمل روح الله فيه. وهنا نميز مثلاً بين المحبة التى هى من ثمر الروح، وأية محبة من نوع آخر. كذلك نميز بين السلام الحقيقى الذى هو من ثمر الروح، وأى سلام زائف. وهكذا مع باقى ثمر الروح فينا. 


       وكلما يزداد ثمر الروح، تزداد الحرارة الروحية فى الإنسان. 
وفى هذا المعنى يوصينا الرسول أن نكون "حارين فى الروح" (رو 11:12)، لقد قيل عن الرب: "إلهنا نار آكلة" (عب 29:12). كذلك فالذى يسكن فيه روح الله، لابد أن يكون مشتعلاً بهذه النار المقدسة.


----------



## غصن زيتون (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*

مثاليـــة المسيـــح وشخصيتــه المتكاملـــة  وثورة في التفكير
بقلم قداسة‏ :‏ البابا شنودة الثالث





‏
*‏ولعله من المناسب لنا أن نتأمل في شخصية السيد المسيح له المجد‏,‏ وكيف أنها شخصية مثالية متكاملة في الفضائل والصفات
فقد كان يتصرف بحكمة سامية‏,‏ كما قيل في سفر الجامعة لكل شيء تحت السماوات وقت‏.‏ فكان يقوم بالعمل المناسب في الوقت المناسب‏.‏ لا يسلك بوتيرة واحدة في كل حالة‏,‏ ومع كل أحد‏.
‏
وهكذا كان يعرف متي يشفق ومتي يؤدب‏,‏ ويكون في تأديبه شفقة‏.‏
ويعرف متي يتكلم ومتي يصمت‏,‏ ويكون في صمته حكمة وموعظة‏..‏

متي ينظر في حنو‏,‏ ومتي ينظر في غضب؟ متي يستخدم القوة‏,‏ ومتي يستخدم اللين؟ وعموما كيف يتصرف مع كل نوع من الناس‏.‏
وهكذا كان الشخصية المتكاملة في أسلوب عملي‏,‏ يجمع بين صفات تبدو مختلفة عن بعضها البعض‏.‏ ولكنها منسجمة في تناسق عجيب‏.‏
‏
***‏
كان يجمع بين الخلوة‏,‏
والعمل لأجل الآخرين
كان يجمع بين حياة التأمل‏,‏ وحياة العمل‏.‏ وحياة التأمل كانت له علي الجبل‏.‏ والجبل في حياة السيد المسيح له مكانته ووضعه‏,‏ والحديث عنه يلزمه مجال أوسع‏,‏ ومن أشهر أماكن خلوته‏,‏ كان جبل الزيتون‏,‏ وبستان جثسيماني‏.‏ لذلك ما أعمق ما قيل عنه في الإنجيل مضي كل إلي خاصته‏.‏ أما يسوع فمضي إلي جبل الزيتون‏(‏ يو‏8:1)‏
علي الجبل‏,‏ كان يسكب محبته للآب السماوي‏.‏ وفي المدينة كان يفيض بمحبته علي الناس‏.‏ وقيل عنه أنه كان يجول يصنع خيرا‏,‏ ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس
‏(‏أع‏10:38).‏ كان يعلم في مجامعهم‏,‏ ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت‏,‏ ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب‏(‏ مت‏:4:23)..‏ يقدمون إليه جميع المرضي بأنواع أمراض كثيرة‏,‏ فكان يضع يديه علي كل واحد منهم فيشفيهم‏(‏ لو‏4:40).‏ كان يعلم‏.‏ ويفتح أعين العميان‏,‏ ويقيم موتي‏..‏ وكان كل من يقابله‏,‏ ينال منه بركة‏.‏ فأحبه الجميع‏.‏
‏
***‏
كان السيد المسيح يجمع بين العظمة والتواضع
كان يجمع بين الهيبة والوقار من جهة‏,‏ والبساطة من جهة أخري‏..‏
كانوا في هيبته يدعونه يا معلم أو أيها المعلم الصالح أو السيد‏..‏
البعض كان يستمع إليه وهو جالس عند قدميه‏,‏ والبعض كان يسجد له‏..‏ وكانت له مكانة كبيرة عند الناس‏,‏ وتوقير واحترام‏,‏ وشعبية هائلة جدا‏..‏
وفي عظمته وقف في نور عظيم‏,‏ متجليا علي جبل طابور‏(‏ مر‏9)‏
ومن جهة التواضع‏,‏ أخلي ذاته وأخذ شكل العبد‏(‏ مت‏2:7)‏ وأنحني وغسل أرجل تلاميذه‏(‏ يو‏13).‏ وسلك في بساطة مع الأطفال‏.‏ وحضر موائد العشارين والخطاة‏.‏ وحينما كانوا يلومونه علي ذلك كان يقول لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلي طبيب بل المرضي‏..‏ لأني لم آت لأدعو أبرارا بل خطاة إلي التوبة‏(‏ متي‏9:13,12)‏
‏
***‏
وفي تكامل شخصيته‏,‏ كان المسيح أيضا يجمع بين الوداعة والحزم‏:‏
كان وديعا ومتواضع القلب‏(‏ متي‏11:29).‏ قيل في وداعته أنه كان لا يخاصم ولا يصيح‏,‏ ولا يسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته‏.‏ قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف‏,‏ وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفيء‏(‏ متي‏12:20,19).‏ كان رقيقا شغوفا إلي أبعد حد‏.‏ وفي رقته‏,‏ بكي علي أورشليم‏(‏ لو‏19:40).‏ وبكي في طريقه إلي قبر لعازر‏(‏ يو‏11:35)‏
وفي وداعته أيضا‏,‏ تحدث مع السامرية دون أن يخدش شعورها‏(‏ يو‏4)‏ وبنفس الوداعة تحدث مع الخاطئة المضبوطة في ذات الفعل‏(‏ يو‏8)‏ بكل رفق‏...‏

ولكن وداعته لم تمنع حزمه‏.‏ وهكذا في حزم وشدة‏,‏ طرد الباعة من الهيكل‏,‏ وقلب موائد الصيارفة‏.‏ وقال لهم مكتوب بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي‏,‏ وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص‏(‏ متي‏21:13)‏ وبنفس الحزم وبخ الكتبة والفريسيين‏(‏ من علماء اليهود‏).‏ وقال لهم ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون‏,‏ لأنكم تغلقون ملكوت السماوات قدام الناس‏.‏ فلا تدخلون أنتم‏,‏ ولا تدعون الداخلين يدخلون‏(‏ مت‏23:13).‏ كما وبخ الصدوقيين قائلا لهم تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب‏(‏ متي‏22:29)‏
كما وبخ اليهود أكثر من مرة علي حرفيتهم في حفظ السبت‏.‏ وكان يتعمد أن يجري بعض معجزاته في يوم سبت‏,‏ كما فتح عيني المولود أعمي في يوم سبت‏(‏ يو‏9)‏ وأقام لعازر من الموت في يوم سبت‏(‏ يو‏11).‏ وشفي مريض بيت حسدا في يوم سبت‏.‏ وذلك ليريهم أنه يمكن يحل عمل الخير في السبوت‏(‏ متي‏12:9‏ ـ‏13)‏
وأحيانا كان يوبخ تلاميذه علي أخطائهم‏,‏ علي الرغم من محبته الشديدة لهم‏.‏
‏
***‏
أيضا كان في تكامل شخصيته‏,‏
يعرف متي يتكلم ومتي يصمت
كان إذا تكلم يقنع‏.‏ وإذا حاور يفحم ويبكم‏.‏ وكثيرا ما كان يتكلم كمعلم‏.‏ وكانوا يبهرون من تعليمه‏(‏ مت‏7).‏ كان في حديثه كلام منفعة‏,‏ ووعظ وتعليم‏.‏ كان أحيانا يتبسط في التعليم‏,‏ ويلقيه أحيانا في هيئة أمثال‏.‏ وأحيانا أخري يتكلم بسلطان‏(‏ مت‏7:29).‏ ويقدم التعليم كقاعدة ملزمة‏..‏ وكثيرا ما كان يصحح المفاهيم القديمة‏,‏ ويبدأ بعبارة أما أنا فأقول لكم‏...(‏ متي‏5)‏
وأحيانا كان يصمت‏,‏ ويكون صمته أبلغ من الكلام‏,‏ وفي صمته حكمة‏.‏ كما كان صامتا أثناء محاكمته أمام مجمع السنهدريم‏(‏ متي‏26)‏ وأمام بيلاطس‏(‏ متي‏27)‏
‏
***‏
كان أيضا يعرف متي يمنح‏,‏ ومتي يمنع
كان في منحه كثير العطاء‏.‏ فمنح تلاميذه أنواعا من السلطان والمواهب‏.‏ ومنح مكانة للطفل وللمرأة‏,‏ مما لم يكن معروفا لدي اليهود‏.‏ وفتح باب الملكوت أمام الكل‏,‏ وبخاصة للأمم وللسامريين الذين ما كان اليهود يتعاملون معهم‏(‏ يو‏4:9).‏ ومنح شفاء للمرضي‏,‏ وعتقا للمأسورين من الشياطين‏,‏ وكذلك عطفا علي الضعفاء والمساكين‏,‏ ومغفرة للخطاة‏(‏ لو‏7)(‏ يو‏8)(‏ مر‏2).‏ وبركة للكثيرين‏...‏
وكما كان يمنح‏,‏ كان أحيانا يمنع‏.‏ مثلما منع الكهنوت عن كهنة اليهود في أيامه‏.‏ وقال لهم إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم‏,‏ ويعطي لأمة تصنع ثماره‏(‏ مت‏21:43).‏ وكما رفض طلب الكتبة والفريسيين في أن يصنع لهم آية‏(‏ أي أعجوبة‏).‏ وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطي له‏(‏ مت‏12:39)‏
‏
***‏
وكما كان المسيح رجل الجماهير‏,‏
كان كذلك يهتم بالفرد الواحد
كانت تتبعه الآلاف‏,‏ وتزدحم حوله الجموع والجماهير‏.‏ وفي معجزة إشباع الجموع من الخمس خبزات‏,‏ قيل عن الجموع الذين حوله أنهم كانوا خمسة آلاف رجل ما عدا النساء والأولاد‏(‏ مت‏14:21)‏ أي نحو‏12‏ ألفا‏.‏ وفي معجزة شفائه للمفلوج‏,‏ كان الزحام شديدا حول البيت لدرجة أنهم أنزلوه إليه من السقف‏(‏ مر‏2:4)‏
وفي عظته المشهورة علي الجبل‏,‏ قيل في مقدمتها انه لما أبعد الجموع صعد إلي الجبل‏(‏ مت‏5:1)‏

وعلي الرغم من أزدحام الجموع حوله‏,‏ كان يهتم بالنفس الواحدة‏.‏ ففي قصة زكا العشار‏,‏ كان الزحام شديدا جدا‏,‏ لدرجة أن زكا صعد إلي جميزة لكي يراه‏.‏ فمن وسط هذا الزحام‏,‏ قال له السيد يا زكا إسرع وانزل‏,‏ لأنه ينبغي أن أمكث في بيتك‏.‏ ولما تذمر اليهود علي دخوله إلي بيت رجل خاطيء‏,‏ قال لهم اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت إذ هو أيضا ابن لإبراهيم‏,‏ لأن ابن الإنسان جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك‏(‏ لو‏19:1‏ ـ‏10)‏
وترك الجموع ليبحث عن الواحد الضال تكررت في‏(‏ لو‏15).‏ وبحثه عن النفس الواحدة‏,‏ ظاهرة في لقائه مع نيقوديموس‏,‏ ومع المرأة السامرية‏,‏ ومع مريم ومرثا‏...‏
‏
***‏
وفي الحديث عن الشخصية المتكاملة للسيد المسيح‏,‏ نذكر بعض أمثلة منها‏:‏
‏*‏جمعه بين العدل والرحمة‏,‏ بغير تناقض بينهما‏.‏ فكان رحيما في عدله‏,‏ وعادلا في رحمته‏.‏ كان عدله مملوءا رحمة‏,‏ ورحمته مملوءة عدلا

أيضا اهتمامه بالروح والجسد‏.‏ فمع اهتمامه الكبير بالروح‏,‏ لدرجة قوله الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة‏(‏ يو‏6:63),‏ كان يهتم جدا بالجسد وشفائه‏(‏ مت‏9:12)‏
كان مدققا في تنفيذ أوامر الشريعة‏.‏ ولكنه في نفس الوقت‏,‏ كان يهتم بمفهومها السليم‏,‏ وبروحانية الوصية وليس مجرد حرفية الوصية‏.‏


وفي الواقع أن السيد المسيح أحدث وقاد ثورة للتغيير والاصلاح‏,‏ ثورة في التفكير والتدبير‏,‏ وفي إرساء المفاهيم السليمة للقيم والمبادئ
كان السيد المسيح وديعا‏,‏ وكان أيضا شجاعا‏:‏ يستخدم الوداعة حين تحسن الوداعة‏,‏ ويستخدم الشجاعة حين تلزم الشجاعة‏.‏ كان وديعا ومتواضع القلب‏(‏ مت‏11:29).‏ وقيل عنه إنه لايخاصم ولا يصيح‏,‏ ولايسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته‏.‏ قصبة مرضوضة لايقصف‏,‏ وفتيلة مدخنة لايطفئ‏..(‏ مت‏12:20,19).‏ ولكنه كان جريئا في الحق‏,‏ لايجامل فيه أحدا‏.‏ يقف إلي جوار الحق والقدسية بكل قوة في هيبة واقتدار‏.‏ لما وجد اليهود لايتصرفون بما يليق بكرامة الهيكل‏,‏ قام بتطهير الهيكل بكل حزم‏.‏

أخرج كل الذين كانوا يبيعونه فيه ويشترون‏.‏ وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام‏.‏ وقال لهم مكتوب بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص‏(‏ مت‏21:13,12).‏ ولما وجد قادة الدين في أيامه من الكتية والفريسيين يحملون الناس في تعليمهم أحمالا عسرة الحمل‏,‏ إنتهرهم وقال لهم‏:‏ الويل لكم ايها الكتية والفريسيون المراؤون‏.‏ لأنكم تغلقون ملكوت السموات قدام الناس‏,‏ فلا دخلتم أنتم ولا جعلتم الداخلين يدخلون‏(‏ مت‏23:13).‏ كان ضد القادة المدينيين‏,‏ ومع الشعب وفي محبته للشعب تحن عليهم‏,‏ إذ كانوا منزعجين ومنطرحين كغنم لاراعي لها‏(‏ مت‏9:36).‏ وفي شجاعة وبخ قادتهم قائلا لهم تطوفون البر والبحر لتكسبوا دخيلا واحدا‏.‏ ومتي حصل تجعلوه ابنا لجهنم أكثر منكم مضاعفا‏.‏ الويل لكم أيها القادة العميان‏(‏ مت‏23:16,15)‏
كان يختلف معهم في كثير من المفاهيم‏.‏ ومنها تعريف معني القريب قال في غطته علي الجبل سمعتم أنه قيل‏:‏ تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك‏(‏ مت‏5:43)‏ وكانوا يرون أن القريب الذي تجب محبته‏,‏ هو اليهودي الذي من جنسهم‏.‏ أما الباقون فهم غرباء أو أعداء‏.‏ فشرح لهم معني القريب في مثل السامري الصالح الذي اعتني بجريح ليس من جنسه‏,‏ كان اللصوص قد ألقوه علي الطريق بين حي وميت‏.‏ فعمل معه عمل خير وأنقذه وعالجه‏(‏ لو‏10:34,33).‏
وأراهم أن القريب هو كل أخ لنا في الانسانية مهما يكن جنسه أو دينه وبين لهم أن أولئك السامرين الذين كان اليهود يحتقرونهم ولا يتعاملون معهم‏,‏ كانوا أرق منهم قلبا وأقرب منهم الي الخير‏.‏ وأكد لهم تلك الحقيقة في قبوله لأهل السامرة وايمانهم به‏(‏ يو‏4:42,41).‏ وقال عبارته الخالدة أحبوا أعداءكم‏,‏ باركوا لاعنيكم‏,‏ أحسنوا الي مبغضيكم‏,‏ وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم‏(‏ مت‏5:44)‏

إن عدونا الحقيقي الوحيد هو الشيطان وأعوانه‏.‏ أما من يسمون أعداء من البشر‏,‏ فهم من ضحايا الشيطان‏,‏ علينا أن نشفق عليهم ونصلي لأجلهم‏.‏ كذلك أظهر السيد المسيح أن الحب الحقيقي هو الحب العملي‏,‏ سواء من نحو الله بحفظ وصاياه‏(‏ يوم‏15:10).‏ وقال أيضا ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا‏,‏ أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه‏(‏ يو‏15:13).‏ وعاش فترة تجسده علي الأرض في خدمة الناس يكرز أو من جهة الناس بالخدمة والبذل‏.‏ وضرب لهم مثالا بنفسه فقال‏:‏ إن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليخدم‏,‏ بل ليخدم‏,‏ ويبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين‏(‏ مت‏20:28).‏ وقال الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف‏(‏ يو‏10:11)‏ ببشارة الملكوت‏,‏ ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب‏(‏ مت‏4:23).‏ كان باستمرار يعلم الناس‏,‏ ولايكتفي بالتعليم‏,‏ بل يطعم الجياع‏,‏ ويمنح الحنان والعطف‏.‏ وقيل عنه إنه كان يجول يصنع خيرا‏,‏ ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم ابليس‏(‏ أع‏10:38).‏ لقد أقام المسيح ثورة فكرية في المفاهيم‏:‏ في معني القريب والعدو‏,‏ وفي معني الحب‏,‏ وفي تعريف كثير من الخطايا‏,‏ مثل مفهوم الزنا والنجاسة‏.‏
كانوا يفهمون الزنا علي انه الزنا الفعلي‏.‏ فقال لهم سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لاتزن‏.‏ وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر الي امرأة ليشتهيها‏,‏ فقد زني بها في قلبه‏(‏ مت‏5:28,27).‏ وهكذا اظهر لهم أنه يوجد زنا بشهوة القلب‏,‏ وبنظرة العين‏.‏ وأن الخطيئة لاتبدأ بالعمل‏,‏ إنما تبدأ بالحواس وفي القلب أولا‏.‏ وأنه يجب أن يحصل الانسان علي طهارة القلب‏,‏ لأنه بشهوة القلب يعتبر زانيا‏,‏ حتي لو لم يخطئ بالفعل‏.‏ ولذلك عليه أيضا أن يحرص علي طهارة حواسه‏,‏ ومنها طهارة نظراته‏,‏ فقال‏:‏ إن أعثرتك عينك‏..‏ ولم يقل إن أعثرتك امرأة‏.‏ لأنه إن كانت عين الانسان طاهرة‏,‏ فلن يسقطه جمال امرأة‏...‏ وفي هذا التعليم نري المسيح ينصح بالبعد عن الخطوة الأولي الي الخطية‏.‏ فاالذي يحترس من النظرة الخاطئة‏,‏ لايقع في شهوة القلب‏.‏ والذي يحترس من التمادي في شهوة القلب‏,‏ لايقع في الخطية بالعمل‏.‏ فيقول أيضا سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لاتقتل‏,‏ ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم‏.‏ وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من يغضب علي اخيه باطلا‏,‏ يكون مستوجب الحكم‏(‏ مت‏5:22,21).‏
وهكذا أدان خطية الغضب الباطل‏,‏ لأنها كثيرا ماتكون هي الخطوة الأولي الي القتل‏.‏ والذي يدرب نفسه علي عدم الغضب‏,‏ لن يرتكب جريمة قتل‏.‏

ومن جهة النجاسة‏,‏ كان اليهود يحرمون ألوانا من الأطعمة يرونها نجسة‏.‏ فقال لهم السيد المسيح ليس مايدخل الفم ينجس الإنسان‏,‏ بل مايخرج من الفم‏:‏ هذا ينجس الإنسان‏(‏ مت‏15:11).‏
وشرح ذلك بأن الكلام الذي يخرج من الفم‏,‏ فمن القلب يصدر‏(‏ مت‏15:18).‏ لأنه من فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم‏(‏ مت‏12:34).‏
فالإنسان الشرير ـ مما يكتنزه في قلبه من الشرور ـ يخرج الكلام الشرير‏(‏ مت‏12:35).‏ إذن كل خطية يقع فيها اللسان‏,‏ هي خطية وجدت في القلب أولا‏..‏

إذن فخطية اللسان تبدأ في القلب أولا‏,‏ كما أن خطية الزنا تبدأ في القلب أولا‏,‏ وخطية القتل تبدأ أيضا في القلب‏.‏
من هنا اهتم بنقاوة القلب قبل كل شئ‏,‏ ولم يوافق علي السطحية في فهم الخطية‏,‏ دون مقاومة أعماقها وأسبابها‏,‏ كذلك حارب الحرفية في تنفيذ الوصية وهكذا فإن ثورته للتغيير والإصلاح شملت عقيدة اليهود في‏(‏ حفظ السبت‏)‏ كان اليهود يتمسكون حرفيا بعبارة الوصية لاتعمل فيه عملا‏(‏ تث‏5:14)...‏
لذلك كانوا يقفون ضد السيد المسيح‏,‏ إن عمل أي عمل من أعمال الخير في يوم سبت‏.‏ فتحداهم في هذه النقطة بالذات بمعجزات للخير أجراها في أيام السبت‏.‏

الرجل المولود أعمي‏,‏ كان يمكن أن يمنحه البصر في أي يوم‏,‏ ولكنه بمعجزة عجيبة جعله يبعد في يوم السبت‏(‏ يو‏9),‏ فقال اليهود لهذا الرجل إن الذي شفاه إنسان خاطئ‏(‏ يو‏9:24),‏ ومريض بيت حسدا الذي بقي مشلولا‏38‏ سنة‏,‏ شفاه السيد المسيح في يوم سبت‏.‏ لذلك طردوه وطلبوا ان يقتلوه‏(‏ يو‏5:16)‏ ولعازر اقامة المسيح في اليوم الرابع لموته‏,‏ في يوم سبت‏,‏ فتشاور اليهود علي المسيح ليقتلوه‏(‏ يو‏11:53)‏ بكل هذا أراد في ثورته للتغيير أن يقنعهم بهذه الحقيقة‏.‏
إذن يحل فعل الخير في السبوت‏(‏ مت‏12:12)‏
كانت هذه العبارة ثورة في عقائد ومسلمات شيوخ اليهود‏,‏ وبدأها المسيح معهم بمحاولة الاقناع قائلا أي انسان منكم له خروف واحد‏,‏ فإن سقط هذا في السبت في حفرة‏,‏ أنما يمسكه ويقيمه؟‏!‏ فالانسان كم هو أفضل من الخروف‏.‏
اذن يحل فعل الخير في السبوت‏(‏ لو‏14:3).‏

عاش المسيح معلما‏,‏ يختلط بالناس ويحيا بينهم‏,‏ وقد بهتوا من تعليمه‏,‏ يشرح لهم بأمثال‏,‏ ويكلهمم بسلطان قائلا سمعهم أنه قيل للقدماء‏..‏أما أنا فأقول لكم‏,‏ وما قاله لهم كان ثورة في التعليم‏.‏
‏*‏ ففي العطاء لم يكتف بما في الشريعة من دفع العشور والبكور‏,‏ بل قال‏:‏ من سألك فأعطه‏,‏ ومن اقترض منك فلا ترده‏,‏ وطوب العطاء من الأعوان‏.‏
‏*‏ وفي المغفرة‏,‏ ألغي الذبائح الحيوانية لطلب المغفرة‏,‏ وركز علي أهمية التوبة قائلا إن لم تتوبوا‏,‏ فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون‏(‏ لو‏13:5,3).‏
‏*‏ ومن جهة الأسرة‏:‏ ألغي تعدد الزوجات‏,‏ وقال من البدء خلقهما الله ذكرا وانثي‏(‏ مت‏19),‏ وألغي الأسباب العديدة للطلاق‏,‏ وركز علي الطلاق لعلة الزنا‏(‏ مت‏5:32)‏ لأنه السبب الوحيد الذي لايحتمله الزوج‏.‏

‏*‏ ومن جهة الكهنوت‏:‏ ألغي الكهنوت الهاروني الذي يكون بالوراثة في بني هارون وحدهم‏,‏ وأقام بدله كهنوتا علي طقس ملكي صادق‏,‏ الذي كان في كهنوته بلا أب ولا أم ولانسب في الكهنوت‏(‏ عب‏7).‏
‏*‏وفي هذه الثورة للتغيير‏,‏ ألغي أيضا فكرة الشعب المختار من الله‏.‏
وهكذا قضي علي العنصرية في اليهودية التي كانت تحتقر باقي الشعوب وتدعوهم الأمم‏YENTILES,‏ وامتدح كثيرا من الامميين‏,‏ وقال لتلاميذه اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها‏(‏ يو‏16:15)‏ اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم‏,‏ وعمدوهم‏..‏وعلموهم جميع ما أو صيتكم به‏(‏ مت‏28:19),‏ وقال لتليمذه بولس ها أنا ارسلك بعيدا الي الأمم‏,(‏ أع‏22)‏ كما شهدت لي في اورشليم‏,‏ ينبغي أن تشهد لي في روميه أيضا‏(‏ أ ع‏23.‏
وامتدت ثورته في التغيير فشملت الهيكل أيضا‏:‏

فقال إنه لايترك فيه حجر علي حجر لاينقض‏(‏ مت‏24:2),(‏ مر‏13:12,‏ وقال يا اورشليم يا اورشليم‏,‏ ياقاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين اليها‏,‏ كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها‏,‏ ولم تريدوا‏,‏ هو ذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا‏(‏ مت‏23:38,37).‏
ورأي السيد المسيح أنه لتغيير الأوضاع والمبادئ ينبغي تغيير القيادات الدينية القائمة علي التنفيذ‏,‏ ليفسح الطريق لتلاميذه لتولي القيادة‏.‏
فضرب مثل الكرامين الأردياء علي كهنة ذلك الجيل‏.‏ وقال لهم إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم‏,‏ ويعطي لأمه تصنع أثماره‏(‏ مت‏21:43).‏
وقال للصدوقيين تضلون إذ لاتعرفون الكتب‏(‏ مت‏22:29)‏
وقال للكتبة والفريسين ويل لكم أيها القادة العميان‏(‏ مت‏23:16).‏
بل قال عن ذلك الجيل كله جيل فاسق وشرير‏(‏ مت‏12:39)‏

كان لابد له أن يغير كل شئ‏,‏ وكان مستعدا لدفع الثمن


----------



## أرزنا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*

سلام المسيح

مشكور يا غصن زيتون  بس ياريت قسمت المقالات بعدة مواضيع مستقلة لأنها مهمة وجميلة أنا سأرد على المقطع الأول

فعلا الوقت مهم للإنسان المسيحي مهم لأن يلتقي مع ذاته ويعود اليها ومن  ثمّ ليلتقي مع الله


----------



## غصن زيتون (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*

سلام ونعمة اخى
اشكر مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة 
واشكرك على ملاحظتك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقالات للبابا شنودة الثالث*

رحلة الخبر إلي أذنيك



ليس كل ما يصل إلي أذنيك هو صدق خالص. 
فلا تتحمس بسرعة ولا تنفعل بكل ما تسمع وكل ما تقرأ. 
ولا تتخذ إجراء سريعاً لمجرد كلام سمعته من إنسان ما... 
بل تحقق أولاً.. واعرف أن كثيراً من الكلام يقطع رحلة طويلة قبل أن يصل إلي أذنيك. ربما تصيبه أثناءها تطورات وتغيرات.. 
وصدق الحكيم الذي قال: "لا تصدّق كل ما يقال"... 

***

اجعل عقلك رقيباً علي أذنيك وافحص كل ما تسمعه. ولا تصدق كل خبر. لئلا تعطي مجالاً للوشاة وللكاذبين. ولمن يخترعون القصص. ولمن يصنعون الأخبار. ولمن يدسون ويشهدون شهادة زور.. 

كل اولئك يبحثون عن انسان سهل يصدقهم. وكما قال عنهم وعن أمثالهم أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي: 

قد صادفوا أذناً صفواء لينة.. 
فأسمعوها الذي لم يسمعوا أحدا 
وما أجمل ما قاله أيضا عن مثل هذا الذي يصدق كل ما يسمعه بدون فحص. ويقبل الأكاذيب كأنها صدق: 

أثر البهتان فيه .. وانطوي الزور عليه 
ياله من ببغاء.. عقله في أذنيه 



***

نعم. لو كنا نعيش في عالم مثالي. أو في وسط الملائكة. لأمكنك حينئذ أن تصدق كل ما تسمعه. ولا تتعجب ذاتك في فحص الأحاديث.. ولكن ما دام الكذب موجوداً في العالم. وما دمنا نعيش في مجتمع يشتمل علي أنواع من الناس يختلفون في مستويات اخلاقياتهم. وفي مدي تمسكهم بالفضيلة. فإن الحكمة تقتضي اذن أن ندقق ونحقق قبل أن نصدق.. ونفحص كل شيء. ولا نتمسك الا بما هو صدق وحق... 

***

ولكن قد يقول شخص: إنني أصدق هذا الخبر علي الرغم من غرابته. لأنني سمعته من إنسان صادق لا يمكن أن يكذب... 

نعم. قد يكون هذا الإنسان صادقاً. ولكنه سمع الخبر من مصدر غير صادق. أو من مصدر غير دقيق!! 

قد يكون الشخص الذي حدثك. أو الذي حدث من حدثك. جاهلاً بحقيقة الأمر. أو علي غير معرفة وثيقة أكيدة بما يقول... 

أو قد يكون مبالغاً. أو مازحاً أو مداعباً. أو ربما يكون قد سمع خطأ. أو أن المصادر التي استقي منها معلوماته غير سليمة... 

***

أو ربما يكون المصدر الأصلي الذي أخذ عنه هذا وذاك. غير خالص النية فيما يقول.. وله أسباب شخصية تدفعه إلي اختراع أكاذيب أو أخبار 
وهنا اتذكر قول أحد الشعراء: 

لي حيلة فيمن ينم .. وليس في الكذاب حيلة 
من كان يخلق ما يقول فحيلتي فيه قليلة 
* حقاً. ما أكثر من يطمس الحقائق. ومن يعمل علي الدس والإيقاع بين الناس بنفسية منحرفة. ويفرح بما يفعل. بل يفتخر بذلك ويقول: قد استطعت أن ألقي بينهم "زمبة" ولسوف ترون نتائجها الخطيرة... 

* وقد يكون صانع الخبر محباً للاستطلاع. يلقي الخبر الذي يخترعه. لكي يعرف مدي تأثيره علي الناس أو علي بعض الناس..! 

***

وقد يود شخص أن يكون الأول في نشر الخبر. ويفتخر بذلك. ولهذا السبب. فإنه لا ينتظر حتي يتحقق من صدق الخبر. وينشره بما فيه من زيف.. 
وما أكثر ما يقع بعض الصحفيين في إغراء ما يسمي بالسبق الصحفي! فما ان يتلقي الواحد منهم خبراً. حتي يسرع بنشره. ويأخذه القراء كحقيقة بينما يكون كل الخبر أو بعضه بعيداً عن الواقع تماماً!! هذا بعكس آخرين لا يهتمون بالسبق الصحفي. وإنما بالتحقيق الصحفي الذي يتميز بالدقة والصدق.. 

* شخص آخر يسعي إلي إحداث ضجة بنشر أخباره. أو ما يسمونها "فرقعة". 
ومثل هذا يهمه الضجة ويتباهي بإحداثها. ولا يبالي بصحة الخبر..! 
* وشخص ثالث هدفه من نشر الخبر أن يكون له تأثير اقتصادي أو تأثير سياسي. وهو يعلم عن يقين أن الخبر غير سليم . إنما المهم عنده الهدف.. وأنت أيها القاريء العزيز تصلك هذه الأخبار وما يشبهها فتصدقها عن حسن نية. دون أن تعرف ما وراءها من أهداف أو أغراض..! 

***

وربما يقول مصدق الخبر: إنني لم أسمع هذا الخبر من مصدر واحد فقط! 

ويظن أن سماعه من كثيرين يجزم بصحته..!! وننصح بأنه لا يجوز أن تحكم عن طريق السماع بدون تحقيق. حتي لو سمعنا بالخبر من كثيرين... 
فما أكثر ما يكون كلام الكثيرين علي وفرة عددهم له مصدر واحد مخطيء.. وما أسهل ما تتفق جماعة من الناس علي كذب مشترك.. مثلما فعل أخوة يوسف حينما بلغوا آباهم خبراً كاذباً عن ابنه أن وحشاً قد افترسه... 
وقد تتآمر مجموعة من الناس وتتفق علي نشر خبر يحقق مؤامرتهم. ويؤكده كل واحد من أفراد هذه المجموعة.. وما أكثر شهود الزور الذين قرأنا عنهم في أحداث معينة رواها التاريخ في قصصه.. 

لهذا ليس سماع الخبر من كثيرين دليلاً علي صحته.. فربما يكون اتفاقاً بين هؤلاء علي نشر خبر معين لغرض في نفوسهم.. ويكون الخبر غير صادق.. 

***

من هذا المنطلق. يمكن أن نتحدث عن الشائعات التي تنتشر بين الناس. وكلها عبارة عن أخبار غير حقيقية... 

وقد قيل "إن أردت أن تشعل في مجتمع حريقاً. أو تسبب فيه ضجيجاً. اطلق اذن شائعة تؤثر علي الرأي العام فيه.." 

والذين ينشرون الشائعات. غالباً ما يكونون علي دراية بنفسية الجماهير ومشاعرهم وما يمكن أن يؤثر فيهم ويكون أقرب إلي تصديقهم. وربما تكون الشائعة هادفة إلي المساس بشخصية معينة. أو بهيئة ما. أو هدفها التأثير علي مجري الأمور السياسية أو الاجتماعية. وأحياناً تطلق شائعة خاصة بأحد الأمراض أو أحد الأدوية. أو لتخويف الناس من وضع معين. أو لتحميسهم لاتجاه خاص. أو دفعهم لكراهية سياسة ما... 
وكثيراً ما أدت بعض الشائعات إلي هياج شعبي ضد بعض الأوضاع... 
وقد تكون الشائعة محبوكة حبكاً محكماً. وربما يتباطأ المسئولون في تكذيبها. ولا يعلنون زيفها إلا بعد أن تكون قد انتشرت وتركت تأثيرها في النفوس...! 
وبخاصة في نفوس العوام والبسطاء.. والأمثلة عديدة في تاريخ الشائعات. 

***

والخبر الكاذب قد يكون عن عمد. أو عن جهل. أو عن طبيعة كاذبة..ووحيه " لا تكذب" ليست موجهة فقط إلي المتكلم. بل إلي السامع أيضاً.. 
فالذي يسمع الكذب ويقبله. إنما يشجع الكاذب علي الاستمرار في كذبه. كما يضر نفسه إذ يحيط ذاته بأشخاص كاذبين غير مخلصين. 
كذلك فإن ناقل الكذب يعتبر كاذباً. وشريكاً في الكذب ونشره 
ويدخل في هذا المجال أيضاً مروجو الشائعات الكاذبة. وقد يقع في هذا الأمر أيضا الاناس "البسطاء" الذين يصدقون كل ما يسمعونه. ويتكلمون عنه كأنه حقيقة بدون أي فحص أو تدقيق!! 

وفي الحقيقة لا نستطيع أن نسمي هذه بساطة لان البساطة في جوهرها هي عدم التعقيد. وقد يكون الانسان بسيطاً وحكيماً في نفس الوقت. أما كون الانسان يقبل كل ما يسمعه بدون تفكير. فهذا له اسم آخر غير البساطة!! 
اثنان يشتركان في مسئولية خطية الكذب: وهما قابل الكذب. وناقل الكذب..وكلاهما يشتركان مع الكاذب الأصلي في نشر كذبه... 

وإن كانت بعض المشاكل قد تتسبب عن نقل الكلام. فإن أخف الناس ضرراً من ينقلون الكلام كما هو كما يفعل جهاز تسجيل الصوت الأمين المخلص. الذي لا يزيد علي ما قيل شيئاً. ولا ينقص. ويعطي صورة دقيقة عما قيل بدون تعليق... 

***

إنما بعض الناس يسمعون الكلام. ويضيفون عليه رأيهم الخاص واستنتاجاتهم وأغراضهم. ويقدمون كل ذلك لإنسان آخر. كأنه الكلام المباشر الذي سمعوه ممن نطق به..!! 

انظروا ماء النيل وقت الفيضان. وهو بني اللون من كثرة ما حمل من طمي.. هذا الماء كان في بدء رحلته ماءً صافياً رائقاً عندما نزل مطراً علي جبال الحبشة. ولكنه طول رحلته في الطريق. ظل يفت الطمي من الصخور ويختلط بالطين. حتي وصل إلينا بهذه الصورة... 
هكذا كثير من الأخبار التي تصل إليك مشبعة بالطين. ربما كانت رائقة صافية في أولها.. والفرق بينها وبين ماء الفيضان أن طينه مفيد للأرض. أما الطين الذي خلطه الناس في نقلهم للأحاديث. فإنه ضار وخطر ومفسد للعلاقات بين الناس... 

***

كثير من الأخبار عندما تصل إليك تكون أخباراً مختلفة جداً عن الواقع. وسأضرب لذلك مثلاً... 

يقول شخص لآخر "ألم تسمع؟ لقد حدث كذا مع فلان" فيجيبه "لا شك انه غضب لذلك جدا". فيقول له محدثه "طبعاً غضب بلا شك". 
ويصل الخبر إلي ثالث بأن "فلاناً غضب جداً بسبب ما حدث له" فيجيبه: 
"من غير المعقول أن يكون قد غضب فقط. لابد أنه سينتقم". 
ويصل الخبر إلي رابع انه سينتقم فيجيب "حسب معرفتي لطبعه. لابد أنه سيدبر دسيسة لمن أغضبه". ويصل الخبر إلي خامس فيقول: 
"ربما يرسل خطاباً إلي مكان وظيفته. يتهمه باتهامات كيدية". فيجيبه سادس "لا يبعد أن يقول عنه إنه ضد الدولة. ويشترك مع آخرين في تدبير مؤامرات خطيرة". ويصل الخبر إلي سابع. فيسرع إلي الشخص المقصود. ويقول له: خذ حذرك فلان أرسل خطاباً إلي مكان وظيفتك يتهمك فيه بأنك تشترك في تدابير خطيرة ضد الدولة!!".. 
يحدث كل هذا. وربما يكون الشخص الذي يتحدثون عنه قد تضايق في وقتها. واستطاع أن يصرف غضبه ويسامح من أغضبه.. أو يكون قد أخذ الأمر ببساطة ولم يتأثر..! أو قد يحدث سوء تفاهم بسبب الخطاب المزعوم المرسل إلي مكان وظيفته. الذي لا وجود له علي الإطلاق..! 

***

لذلك أكرر وأقول "لا تصدق كل ما يقال. ولا تكن سماعاً.. وأيضا لا تصدق كل ما يكتب.

فهناك من يكتبون بقصد الإثارة. ومن يظنونها شجاعة وجرأة. ان يشوهوا سمعة بعض الكبار عن طريق كتاباتهم وبعض من هؤلاء. ترفع ضدهم قضايا سب علني وقذف.. ومنهم من يعتبرون تقديمهم إلي قضايا النشر لوناً من الشهرة.. وبعض الصحف تنشر مقالات تحت عنوان "آراء حرة" تقول في مقدمتها إنها "تحت مسئولية الكاتب"... 
وبعض الكتاب ينشرون آراء خاصة بهم. لا ترقي إلي مستوي المعرفة التي يتفق عليها الجميع. والآراء الخاصة هي مجرد آراء. لا تستطيع أن تصدقها جميعاً... 
ونلاحظ أن خبراً واحد قد تتناوله صحف المعارضة والصحف القومية. بتعليقات ربما يوجد فيها شيء من التناقض.. ويقف القاريء حائراً بين هذه وتلك. يتساءل: يا تُري أين توجد الحقيقة؟! 

لهذا. لا تصدق كل ما يكتب. إنما تناول كل الأخبار بالفحص والتدقيق. 

***

إن عقليات الناس ومفاهيمهم ليست واحدة. وكذلك فإن تعليقاتهم علي الخبر الواحد ليست واحدة... 

ولقد خلق الله لك أذنين: تسمع بهما الرأي. والرأي الآخر. 
وجعل العقل بينهما تحكم به علي كل ما تسمع. ولا تقبل إلا ما يوافق عقلك وتفكيرك.. وبعض الأخبار تحتاج منك إلي مدي زمني. حتي يظهر ما فيها من حق أو من الزيف. فلا تسرع إذن في حكمك. ​


----------

